# Sono di nuovo sola......



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!


Aspetta un attimo... che vuol dire "sono di nuovo sola"? Sei sposata, quindi tuo marito è inesistente se dici di essere sola...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!


ripartiamo da qui?
O vogliamo scavare indietro nella relazione con l'amante finchè non avremo capito ogni sua pecca, ogni dolore, ogni bugia, ogni verità?
Scusa, ma oggi sono un tantino sfibrata...


----------



## Old sfigatta (14 Novembre 2007)

anche a me come a Giusy sconvolge il titolo...
tuo marito sarà anche immaturo ma esiste!
perché sola??


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> anche a me come a Giusy sconvolge il titolo...
> tuo marito sarà anche immaturo ma esiste!
> perché sola??


Già povero Cristo


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Già povero Cristo


Per non parlare della bambina.... Anche lei inesistente?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono nuova.* Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli,* un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e* quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!*


Dal titolo in poi.... non ho parole!


----------



## Old sfigatta (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per non parlare della bambina.... Anche lei inesistente?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!


... te la spedisco anche qua:

... fin dal titolo,_ leggo_ la tua _avaria _assoluta... un marito, una bimba di sei anni e scrivi: "_sono di nuovo sola_"?... procedo oltre e leggo altri _deliri_ assoluti... "_mi ha circuita ben bene fino a che... ovviamente... non ho potuto far altro che cedere_"... eh, sì... d'altra parte, che potevi fare?... potevi, forse, pensare al disgraziato che avevi a casa?... potevi, forse, pensare a tua figlia?... ma no, dai... si vive una volta sola... purtroppo, _cavolo_, adesso, _ri_-eccoti, _nuova_-mente, sola... eh, già... _sola_... sì, _sola_, perché, com'è noto, marito e figlia, chi cazzo sono?... _nessuno_... _ovvia_-mente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Novembre 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


>


... infatti il problema non è l'avventuretta... è il resto... è il modo con il quale costruisce sé stessa e gli altri... provo un certo orrore quando leggo cose di questo genere... preferisco la maga Circe... preferisco le Mantidi Religiose... sono spietate... ma hanno la dignità del male che compiono... se una donna sposata venisse qui a dire che si è fatta l'amante perché aveva voglia di scopare... avrebbe tutta la mia approvazione... ma queste oscenità no... non le sopporto...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Già povero Cristo


E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare  quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

*O.T.*

Ma perché tante amanti sono convinte di fare sesso sfrenato e sublime come se ce l'avessero solo loro (scusate la volgarità, ma bisogna cercare di capirsi) e quelle tre quattro cose che fanno a letto, in piedi, sulla lavatrice le avessero inventate loro e che come le fanno loro mai nessuna né prima né dopo?!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... infatti il problema non è l'avventuretta... è il resto... è il modo con il quale costruisce sé stessa e gli altri... provo un certo orrore quando leggo cose di questo genere... preferisco la maga Circe... preferisco le Mantidi Religiose... sono spietate... ma hanno la dignità del male che compiono... *se una donna sposata venisse qui a dire che si è fatta l'amante perché aveva voglia di scopare... *avrebbe tutta la mia approvazione... ma queste oscenità no... non le sopporto...


... guarda che sotto sotto e' cosi' (vale al maschile pero') ... ci si annoia della stessa minestra, si ha volglia di cambiare/alternare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, *mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station*. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


Gia mica come la tua che era impegnata altruisticamente a trovare chi ti tenesse la figlia per andare dal tuo amante!
Si può anche tradire, ma senza mancare di rispetto al tradito anche denigrandolo!!! Va be' che una che manca di rispetto a se stessa...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


bene, ma hai mai provato a parlarne con lui, a trovare una strada per voi due, magari anche prendendo in considerazione la terapia di coppia o una separazione?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


Allora perchè non lasci tuo marito? Scusa se sono così "cruda" ma tradire perchè ci si sente soli non è una buona giustificazione.... Io resto dell'idea che bisogna lasciare libera la persona con cui si sta e poi, solo poi, fare i nostri comodi.... Per rispetto, non per altro...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare  quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


Pensi di risolvere i tuoi problemi facendo sesso sfrenato in giro?
Hai la minima idea delle conseguenze per pochi attimi di puro piacere fisico se venissi scoperta?
Esternare la tua rabbia a tuo marito no?
Mandarlo a cagare no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> bene, ma hai mai provato a parlarne con lui, a trovare una strada per voi due, magari anche prendendo in considerazione la terapia di coppia o una separazione?


Ti dici sconfortata, ma oggi mi sembri mossa da un'immensa fiducia ...mal riposta


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... guarda che sotto sotto e' cosi' (vale al maschile pero') ... ci si annoia della stessa minestra, si ha volglia di cambiare/alternare


Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto! 
Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida! Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto!
> Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. *E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida!* Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


Ah, ecco.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché tante amanti sono convinte di fare sesso sfrenato e sublime come se ce l'avessero solo loro (scusate la volgarità, ma bisogna cercare di capirsi) e quelle tre quattro cose che fanno a letto, in piedi, sulla lavatrice le avessero inventate loro e che come le fanno loro mai nessuna né prima né dopo?!


 









   la magia dell'illusione.....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto!
> Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida! Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


Oddio....allora chi scopa per 30 anni con la stessa persona cos'è? Extraterrestri ovviamente....


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto!
> Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida! Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


Cattivi non proprio, diciamo acidi perchè molti tengono i cornoni e sanno cosa si prova.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora perchè non lasci tuo marito? Scusa se sono così "cruda" ma tradire perchè ci si sente soli non è una buona giustificazione.... Io resto dell'idea che bisogna lasciare libera la persona con cui si sta e poi, solo poi, fare i nostri comodi.... Per rispetto, non per altro...


Un'altra come ...Grande...
Ma chi tradisce vuole tradire ...vuole quella cosa lì (che a voi sembra miserrima) non vuole mica rimettersi in gioco, rivoluzionarsi la vita, assumersi responsabilità, costruire qualcosa, vuole solo giocare al femme fatale/dea del sesso che "cosa ci faccio io agli uomini!"
Vuole trovare emozioni e raccontare tormenti alle amiche e immaginarle invidiose perché son cozze (mica piene di fascino come lei) e non trovano uno straccio che se vuole portare a letto...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora perchè non lasci tuo marito? Scusa se sono così "cruda" ma tradire perchè ci si sente soli non è una buona giustificazione.... Io resto dell'idea che bisogna lasciare libera la persona con cui si sta e poi, solo poi, fare i nostri comodi.... Per rispetto, non per altro...


 
hai ragione potrei lasciarlo e non sai quante volte l'ho quasi fatto. Ho persino parlato con un avvocato. il problema è che quando hai molti interessi di natura economica insieme è un gran casino, specialmente se le conseguenze vanno a ricadere anche su altri che non ci incastrano nulla. insomma ci devi pensare un pochino prima di farlo. e ora che c'era lui non mi sembrava il caso. in futuro di sicuro lo valutero' piu' attentamente.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto!
> Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida! Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


... e non credi/pensi che dovresti mettere in ordine in casa tua prima di andare in giro per compere?!


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> hai ragione potrei lasciarlo e non sai quante volte l'ho quasi fatto. Ho persino parlato con un avvocato. *il problema è che quando hai molti interessi di natura economica insieme è un gran casino*, specialmente se le conseguenze vanno a ricadere anche su altri che non ci incastrano nulla. insomma ci devi pensare un pochino prima di farlo. *e ora che c'era lui non mi sembrava il caso*. in futuro di sicuro lo valutero' piu' attentamente.


ok, vado a farmi un giro


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro 'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'....BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!


mah....in effetti potevi almeno farti regalare una bella pelliccia per sentirti più calda questo inverno..così saresti rimasta sola lo stesso  ma almeno con tanto tepore!

eh!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, *dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!!* Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto!
> Sono un po' delusa cmq pensavo che qualcuno mi avrebbe chiesto qualcosa di piu' invece che esprimere commenti così cattivi e scontati. E menomale che dicono a me che sono acida! Porca miseria ce ne sono di acide piu' di me!


Soprattutto se la stessa persona è un egoista ...eh sì sì ...comprensibile ...mi sembra una motivazione valida...
Ah sei anche un disastro ...ah infatti sei il suo grande amore ...già già ...e poi una che non gli fa neanche spendere i soldi per la benzina ...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oddio....allora chi scopa per 30 anni con la stessa persona cos'è? Extraterrestri ovviamente....



L'ho sempre sospettato ... io non appartengo a questo pianeta ... maledetto quello stronzo che ha fatto il "BUCO NERO", e a me idiota che sono cascata sulla pianeta Terra


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e non credi/pensi che dovresti mettere in ordine in casa tua prima di andare in giro per compere?!


forse hai ragione tu, prima le grandi pulizie e poi..... ma se tu avessi letto io non cercavo. è stato lui, e vi dico che non mi ha dato tregua....... pero' io ero in un momento difficile, molto difficile, avevo appena sotterrato due persone molto care, stress lavorativi pesanti, qualche problema di salute, e quando lui è entrato nella mia vita ho pensato che finalmente dalla montagna di merda su cui ero seduta invece che un altra badilata vedevo un raggio di sole. e credevo che un po' di felicità forse me la sarei meritata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> E' doveroso un mio chiarimento. Son di nuovo sola perche? Vi siete mai sentiti soli in mezzo alla folla. Si è vero mia figlia è il mio grande amore, la mia vita avrebbe poco senso senza di lei. Mio marito non è un santo, mio marito è un egoista di merda, la sua giornata comincia con il lavoro e finisce con la play station. Sola perchè al di la' del grande sesso, lui mi dava tanta attenzione. Molto contro corrente rispetto alla miriade di persone che mi circondano, che chiedono e basta senza mai porre l'attenzione su di me. C'è bisogno di questo, devi fare quello, corri di lì e corri di là, ah ma stai morendo???? scusa puoi morire piu' tardi che ora avrei bisogno di un favore! Questo è il sentirsi sola.


... calma... calma e gesso... domanda diretta: senti delle responsabilità verso tuo marito e tua figlia?... se sì, quali?...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> forse hai ragione tu, prima le grandi pulizie e poi..... ma se tu avessi letto io non cercavo. è stato lui, e vi dico che non mi ha dato tregua....... pero' io ero in un momento difficile, molto difficile, avevo appena sotterrato due persone molto care, stress lavorativi pesanti, qualche problema di salute, e quando lui è entrato nella mia vita ho pensato che finalmente dalla montagna di merda su cui ero seduta invece che un altra badilata vedevo un raggio di sole. e credevo che un po' di felicità forse me la sarei meritata.


Casa (preferirei chiamarti col tuo vero nome, vabè fa niente), il problema è questo: credere che avere un amante sia la felicità.


----------



## Old sfigatta (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Casa (preferirei chiamarti col tuo vero nome, vabè fa niente), il problema è questo: credere che avere un amante sia la felicità.


E INVECE adesso é peggio di prima...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> forse hai ragione tu, prima le grandi pulizie e poi..... ma se tu avessi letto io non cercavo. è stato lui, e vi dico che non mi ha dato tregua....... pero' io ero in un momento difficile, molto difficile, avevo appena sotterrato due persone molto care, stress lavorativi pesanti, qualche problema di salute, e quando lui è entrato nella mia vita ho pensato che finalmente dalla montagna di merda su cui ero seduta invece che un altra badilata vedevo un raggio di sole. e credevo che un po' di felicità forse me la sarei meritata.


Sii leale con te e con tuo marito, metti in ordine cio che non va piu' nella vostra famiglia ... poi, semmai, ... ... ...

Chiaro no?


ps Per i lutti subiti mi dispiace.


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma e gesso... domanda diretta: senti delle responsabilità verso tuo marito e tua figlia?... se sì, quali?...


ho delle grandi responsabilità nei confronti di mia figlia, sono sua madre e non credo che debba farne l'elenco, primo fra tutti credo di pensare e meditare bene sulle scelte da fare nel rapporto fra me e suo padre. francamente vorrei evitare di farle vivere quello che ho vissuto io. per lui non mi sento grandi responsabilità, del resto lui non se ne prende ne miei confronti. ha me che gestisce la sua vita, la sua famiglia, e sua figlia. parliamo di un padre che conosce il pediatra di sua filglia perchè era il suo e non sà dove era l'asilo di sua filglia, in tre anni non ci è mai andato. al di fuori del lavoro dove ha delle grandi palle è un eterno bambino e forse io in tutti questi anni ho sbagliato e tanto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ho delle grandi responsabilità nei confronti di mia figlia, sono sua madre e non credo che debba farne l'elenco, primo fra tutti credo di pensare e meditare bene sulle scelte da fare nel rapporto fra me e suo padre. francamente vorrei evitare di farle vivere quello che ho vissuto io. per lui non mi sento grandi responsabilità, del resto lui non se ne prende ne miei confronti. ha me che gestisce la sua vita, la sua famiglia, e sua figlia. parliamo di un padre che conosce il pediatra di sua filglia perchè era il suo e non sà dove era l'asilo di sua filglia, in tre anni non ci è mai andato. al di fuori del lavoro dove ha delle grandi palle è un eterno bambino e forse io in tutti questi anni ho sbagliato e tanto.


Beh anche tuo marito ha le sue colpe ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




...secondo me non mette su i lampadari...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ho delle grandi responsabilità nei confronti di mia figlia, sono sua madre e non credo che debba farne l'elenco, primo fra tutti credo di pensare e meditare bene sulle scelte da fare nel rapporto fra me e suo padre. francamente vorrei evitare di farle vivere quello che ho vissuto io. per lui non mi sento grandi responsabilità, del resto lui non se ne prende ne miei confronti. ha me che gestisce la sua vita, la sua famiglia, e sua figlia. parliamo di un padre che conosce il pediatra di sua filglia perchè era il suo e non sà dove era l'asilo di sua filglia, in tre anni non ci è mai andato. al di fuori del lavoro dove ha delle grandi palle è un eterno bambino e forse io in tutti questi anni ho sbagliato e tanto.


Be', e' arrivata l'ora che tuo marito cresca ... o cresce, o te ne liberi.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh anche tuo marito ha le sue colpe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oppure li mette su con la sola imposizione delle co.. ops mani 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Alla nostra amica consiglio vivamente di passare alla camomilla... il caffe' lascialo al bar


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Be', e' arrivata l'ora che tuo marito cresca ... o cresce, o te ne liberi.


Mo non ti scaldare con la storia del presepe che Natale e' ancora lontano... c'e' tempo per i miracoli... tze un uomo che cresce... ma dove mai s'e' visto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Concedetemi questa ironia


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh anche tuo marito ha le sue colpe ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo essere sincera in fondo non l'ho cercato l'amante, e ho sempre condannato chi lo faceva. Ho sempre pensato che quando me lo sarei fatto voleva dire che qualcosa non funzionava e ora ci sono arrivata a quel punto. Certo non glielo avrei mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia, anche se tanto cuore non deve essere, ma all'inizio ho pensato mi diverto un po', quanto una settimana o due e poi basta. Ma eravamo così affini di testa e altro che nessuno dei due si è fermato e se non avessi avessi detto stop lui sarebbe sempre li'. Se fosse stata una persona piu' determinata e piu' coraggiosa forse io e lui saremmo stati la coppia perfetta. Si quella che scopa per una vita insieme, che non smette mai neanche a 70 anni.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mo non ti scaldare con la storia del presepe che Natale e' ancora lontano... c'e' tempo per i miracoli... tze un uomo che cresce... ma dove mai s'e' visto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... esistono anche casi ecciciunali o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Consessa con tutto il cor ...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Be', e' arrivata l'ora che tuo marito cresca ... o cresce, o te ne liberi.


 
mah..io penso che alla fine tu stia cercando un alibi...è un po' un tipico attegiamento di chi tradisce.....
ammesso e non concesso che tuo marito sia la piaga che descrivi...m aperchp non risolvi la faccenda con lui piuttosto che andare a letto con un altro alla ricerca di una fasulla felicità??
se non affronterai tuo marito e i vostri problemi..rimarrai infelice..questo per certo......


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Devo essere sincera in fondo non l'ho cercato l'amante, e ho sempre condannato chi lo faceva. Ho sempre pensato che quando me lo sarei fatto voleva dire che qualcosa non funzionava e ora ci sono arrivata a quel punto. Certo non glielo avrei mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia, anche se tanto cuore non deve essere, ma all'inizio ho pensato mi diverto un po', quanto una settimana o due e poi basta. Ma eravamo così affini di testa e altro che nessuno dei due si è fermato e se non avessi avessi detto stop lui sarebbe sempre li'. Se fosse stata una persona piu' determinata e piu' coraggiosa forse io e lui saremmo stati la coppia perfetta. Si quella che scopa per una vita insieme, che *non smette mai neanche a 70 anni*.



Per favore non mettere limiti alla provvidenza, andiamo anche oltre ...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> *Devo essere sincera in fondo non l'ho cercato l'amante*, e ho sempre condannato chi lo faceva. Ho sempre pensato che quando me lo sarei fatto voleva dire che qualcosa non funzionava e ora ci sono arrivata a quel punto. Certo non glielo avrei mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia, anche se tanto cuore non deve essere, ma all'inizio ho pensato mi diverto un po', quanto una settimana o due e poi basta. Ma eravamo così affini di testa e altro che nessuno dei due si è fermato e se non avessi avessi detto stop lui sarebbe sempre li'. Se fosse stata una persona piu' determinata e piu' coraggiosa forse io e lui saremmo stati la coppia perfetta. Si quella che scopa per una vita insieme, che non smette mai neanche a 70 anni.



Come fa a capitare un amante???

Ti prego spiegami...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah..io penso che alla fine tu stia cercando un alibi...è un po' un tipico attegiamento di chi tradisce.....
> ammesso e non concesso che tuo marito sia la piaga che descrivi...m aperchp non risolvi la faccenda con lui piuttosto che andare a letto con un altro alla ricerca di una fasulla felicità??
> se non affronterai tuo marito e i vostri problemi..rimarrai infelice..questo per certo......


Dere ce l'hai con casa71 vero?


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Devo essere sincera in fondo non l'ho cercato l'amante, e ho sempre condannato chi lo faceva. Ho sempre pensato che quando me lo sarei fatto voleva dire che qualcosa non funzionava e ora ci sono arrivata a quel punto. Certo non glielo avrei mai chiesto di lasciare la sua famiglia, anche se tanto cuore non deve essere, ma all'inizio ho pensato mi diverto un po', quanto una settimana o due e poi basta. *Ma eravamo così affini di testa e altro che nessuno dei due si è fermato e se non avessi avessi detto stop lui sarebbe sempre li'. *Se fosse stata una persona piu' determinata e piu' coraggiosa forse io e lui saremmo stati la coppia perfetta. Si quella che scopa per una vita insieme, che non smette mai neanche a 70 anni.


Ok, seriamente ora. Qui dentro ben sappiamo che eravate così affini di testa... perchè eravate una coppia clandestina. Per questo perfetta. Senza seccature del quotidiano. Tutto qua.


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere ce l'hai con casa71 vero?


 
eh si....con lei...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mah..io penso che alla fine tu stia cercando un alibi...è un po' un tipico attegiamento di chi tradisce.....
> ammesso e non concesso che tuo marito sia la piaga che descrivi...m aperchp non risolvi la faccenda con lui piuttosto che andare a letto con un altro alla ricerca di una fasulla felicità??
> se non affronterai tuo marito e i vostri problemi..rimarrai infelice..questo per certo......


forse non hai capito e forse lo sto capendo ora io con voi. io non cercavo sesso...... diciamo non sono una bella donna ma se volessi ne troverei ad ogni angolo, ero appagata dei miei CINQUE MINUTI!!!!! ma ora sento che cercavo qualcosa di piu'. qualcuno che non solo mi amasse e mi scopasse anche per due ore, ma che fosse la mia metà.qualcuno su cui contare e fidarmi ciecamente, e lui era ovvero è un uomo che ti da' sicurezza, con lui mi sentivo al riparo, calma e serena, con mio marito mi sento un isterica pazzoide, sono sempre all'erta a controllare che non ne combini una. Forse sono troppo romantica e illusa, mi sono illusa che per me ci potesse essere qualcosa di buono.
ps. non li monta i lampadari, e volendo precisare l'ultima volta che ha usato il trapano ha allagato il gabinetto, quindi è meglio che certe cose non le faccia


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ok, seriamente ora. Qui dentro ben sappiamo che eravate così affini di testa... perchè eravate una coppia clandestina. Per questo perfetta. Senza seccature del quotidiano. Tutto qua.


già tanto affini perchè ancora non hanno avuto modo di scoprire le immense distanze.....................................................


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh si....con lei...


... da quando c'hai sto piffero tra le mani .... non ti si capisce piu'


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Come fa a capitare un amante???
> 
> Ti prego spiegami...


Ma che domande fai? Tutti gli amanti "càpitano" ...non l'hai ancora imparato? E il coniuge tradito se l'è meritato perché egoista (lui) inaffidabile (lui) immaturo (lui) e non fa qualcosa, come mettere su i lampadari/lavare i piatti/stirare/prendere il figlio all'asilo, che sarebbe certo meglio risolvibile con elettricista/colf/baby sitter piuttosto che con un amante...ma che trova soluzione miracolosa andando a letto con qualcuno e ...tac i lampadari si appendono, i piatrti sono puliti, i panni stirati, i bimbi sistemati...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Per favore non mettere limiti alla provvidenza, andiamo anche oltre ...


 
di non scherzare i miei nonni hanno piu' di 85 anni e lo fanno ancora!!!! con i limiti dell'età ovvio


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... da quando c'hai sto piffero tra le mani .... non ti si capisce piu'


 

diciamo che....me la suono e me la canto!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















nnnaggia.....se non mi avessi trovato questo avatar come facevo io??eh??


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> di non scherzare i miei nonni hanno piu' di 85 anni e lo fanno ancora!!!! con i limiti dell'età ovvio


 
ma tra di loro o con altri?


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> diciamo che....me la suono e me la canto!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dere, mettiamo da parte il "Piffero", pero' ammittilo *e' bello l'avatar  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























*


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti dici sconfortata, ma oggi mi sembri mossa da un'immensa fiducia ...mal riposta


sconfortata dalla stanchezza... ma ho ancora quell'incrollabile fiducia nella gente.... mannaggia a me!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere, mettiamo da parte il "Piffero", pero' ammittilo *e' bello l'avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello ASSAI bello ASSAI


Miciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


vieni qui!!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> di non scherzare i miei nonni hanno piu' di *85* anni e lo fanno ancora!!!! con i limiti dell'età ovvio


Grazie della conferma ... vuol dire che c'ho ancora 24anni di piena attivita' davanti a me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Grazie della conferma ... vuol dire che c'ho ancora 24anni di piena attivita' davanti a me


...a sopravvivere...
Oggi non sono ottimista


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> bello ASSAI bello ASSAI
> 
> 
> Miciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


Ma dopo Natale lo sostituisci vero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... se no sai quanti topini ti porterai/trascinerai dietro ...


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma dopo Natale lo sostituisci vero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nun ZO....ci devo pensare......potrei anche affezionarmicisicisimici...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai? Tutti gli amanti "càpitano" ...non l'hai ancora imparato? E il coniuge tradito se l'è meritato perché egoista (lui) inaffidabile (lui) immaturo (lui) e non fa qualcosa, come mettere su i lampadari/lavare i piatti/stirare/prendere il figlio all'asilo, che sarebbe certo meglio risolvibile con elettricista/colf/baby sitter piuttosto che con un amante...ma che trova soluzione miracolosa andando a letto con qualcuno e ...tac i lampadari si appendono, i piatrti sono puliti, i panni stirati, i bimbi sistemati...


 
Oh io non ti capisco, ma tu sei dell'associaizone difesa del marito?????? Ma chi ti ha detto che non mi attacca i lampadari o altro!!!!!! Ma che me ne frega!!!!! Come si dice io da quando ho 5 anni ho imparato a levarmi i diti dal culo da sola come si dice da queste parti! Ho bisogno di qualcosa me la faccio! Prima di sentneziare chiedi. Un amante capita e basta, quando ti rendi conto che ogni giorno pensi agli altri e se ti capita una cosa bella puoi pensare a te! Si sono egoista! Ma preferisco vivere di rimorsi che di ripensamenti. Ma lui non è un martire.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...a sopravvivere...
> Oggi non sono ottimista


Scaccia i brutti pensieri ... sii ottimista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oh io non ti capisco, ma tu sei dell'associaizone difesa del marito?????? Ma chi ti ha detto che non mi attacca i lampadari o altro!!!!!! Ma che me ne frega!!!!! Come si dice io da quando ho 5 anni ho imparato a levarmi i diti dal culo da sola come si dice da queste parti! Ho bisogno di qualcosa me la faccio! Prima di sentneziare chiedi. Un amante capita e basta, quando ti rendi conto che ogni giorno pensi agli altri e se ti capita una cosa bella puoi pensare a te! Si sono egoista! Ma preferisco vivere di rimorsi che di ripensamenti. Ma lui non è un martire.


Siete fini dalle tue parti...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oh io non ti capisco, ma tu sei dell'associaizone difesa del marito?????? Ma chi ti ha detto che non mi attacca i lampadari o altro!!!!!! Ma che me ne frega!!!!! Come si dice io da quando ho 5 anni ho imparato a levarmi i diti dal culo da sola come si dice da queste parti! Ho bisogno di qualcosa me la faccio! Prima di sentneziare chiedi. Un amante capita e basta, quando ti rendi conto che ogni giorno pensi agli altri e se ti capita una cosa bella puoi pensare a te! *Si sono egoista! Ma preferisco vivere di rimorsi che di ripensamenti. Ma lui non è un martire*.


Dillo a mio marito che sta ancora li a pentirsi del male che* ci *ha fatto ... i rimorsi sono una brutta bestia  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scaccia i brutti pensieri ... sii ottimista.


Ma le hai lette le storie delle povere vittime del destino avverso?
In miniera!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le hai lette le storie delle povere vittime del destino avverso?
> In miniera!!!


 
A LAURA'  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

come dicono dalle mie parti...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ripartiamo da qui?
> O vogliamo scavare indietro nella relazione con l'amante finchè non avremo capito ogni sua pecca, ogni dolore, ogni bugia, ogni verità?
> Scusa, ma oggi sono un tantino sfibrata...


 
e te credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Benvenuta, Casa71, non fare caso a noi, già visto, già fatto, c'abbiamo anche la maglietta, io ci ho ricavato SOLO un libro che non leggero' mai (l'unico, credo, che ne ho letti a migliaia...e altrettanti ne leggero').

A proposito, ma vi siete messi d'accordo? Devo mettere l'avatar con il presepe anch'io?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









E ma ditelooooooo!!!

Bacio!!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che domande fai? Tutti gli amanti "càpitano" ...non l'hai ancora imparato? E il coniuge tradito se l'è meritato perché egoista (lui) inaffidabile (lui) immaturo (lui) e non fa qualcosa, come mettere su i lampadari/lavare i piatti/stirare/prendere il figlio all'asilo, che sarebbe certo meglio risolvibile con elettricista/colf/baby sitter piuttosto che con un amante...ma che trova soluzione miracolosa andando a letto con qualcuno e ...tac i lampadari si appendono, i piatrti sono puliti, i panni stirati, i bimbi sistemati...


Sai a me ste cose mettono i brividi perchè mi viene da pensare che cose simili sono state dette di me.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Nun ZO....ci devo pensare......potrei anche affezionarmicisicisimici...



MADONNA ... leggi bene cosa ho scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mannaggia

topini = Topo  

	
	
		
		
	


	























Ti giuro Dere non l'ho fatto apposta, credimi.

Forse manco tu c'hai fatto caso ...


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e te credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Angioletto presente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e te credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' stato deciso ...di là...


P.S. Non confondere la maglietta Dalla con la maglia rosa...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oh io non ti capisco, ma tu sei dell'associaizone difesa del marito?????? Ma chi ti ha detto che non mi attacca i lampadari o altro!!!!!! Ma che me ne frega!!!!! Come si dice io da quando ho 5 anni ho imparato a levarmi i diti dal culo da sola come si dice da queste parti! Ho bisogno di qualcosa me la faccio! Prima di sentneziare chiedi. Un amante capita e basta, quando ti rendi conto che ogni giorno pensi agli altri e se ti capita una cosa bella puoi pensare a te! Si sono egoista! Ma preferisco vivere di rimorsi che di ripensamenti. Ma lui non è un martire.


Lui non sarà un martire, ma hai provato a chiarire e trovare una soluzione di coppia insieme? O hai pensato che poi, se lui si fosse rifiutato, troppi erano gli impicci pratici ed economici che ne venivano fuori?
Per l'amante, non ho parole per uno ch e circuisce,  ti fa fare la strada 100volte e poi, quando dici che ti stai innamorando...ti lascia! Purtroppo temo che non siano, come vorresti tu, parole detatte dalla paura, ma dalla convenienza: timore che gli potessi creare guai familiari, quindi ha messo i puntini sulle i. Tra breve, quando ti vedrà connessa, ti manderà un candido "ciao, come stai?" e tu ti chiederai se è deficiente a contattarti così dopo tuto quello che è accaduto, ma sarai anche felice che lo abbia fatto e per timore di perderlo ancora gli risponderai.... cara casa,inizia a risolvere i tuoi problemi in casa, col marito e tutto quello che ti pesa troppo.
L'equilibrio e la serenità lo devi trovare in te e soloo dopo potrai avere l'amore che speri. Come puoi sperare che qualcuno ti regali la felicità o un principe ti salvi sul cavallo bianco?
Anche Pretty Woman viene salvata solo DOPO che si è salvata da sola...... (oggi sono fissata con Julia....vabbè)


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Oh io non ti capisco, ma tu sei dell'associaizone difesa del marito?????? Ma chi ti ha detto che non mi attacca i lampadari o altro!!!!!! Ma che me ne frega!!!!! Come si dice io da quando ho 5 anni ho imparato a levarmi i diti dal culo da sola come si dice da queste parti! Ho bisogno di qualcosa me la faccio! Prima di sentneziare chiedi. Un amante capita e basta, quando ti rendi conto che ogni giorno pensi agli altri e se ti capita una cosa bella puoi pensare a te! Si sono egoista! Ma preferisco vivere di rimorsi che di ripensamenti. Ma lui non è un martire.


Tuo marito non sarà un martire, ma è un essere umano e non merita di essere tradito, non merita che gli si dicano bugie solo perchè sei egoista e vuoi un attimo di felicità anche tu... E poi, se tu fossi felice ora, perchè ce ne stai parlando? Di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le hai lette le storie delle povere vittime del destino avverso?
> In miniera!!!


NO e non ci tengo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Sai a me ste cose mettono i brividi perchè mi viene da pensare che cose simili sono state dette di me.


Chissà ...quali sono state le tue terribili colpe! 
Bacio!


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MADONNA ... leggi bene cosa ho scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Marì...sono troppo buona...ho sorvolato  

	
	
		
		
	


	













io veramente l'avevo interpretata solo così...non riuscivo a capire che altro senso potesse esserci


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Angioletto presente


Ehi l'angioletto sono io! Mo non cominciamo a rubare le parti!


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi l'angioletto sono io! Mo non cominciamo a rubare le parti!


Weee mi devi i diritti d'autore


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Weee mi devi i diritti d'autore


Vabè ma tu sei angelo sempre... Io solo a Natale...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Marì...sono troppo buona...ho sorvolato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dere io mi ero ispirata al racconto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pied_piper.jpg


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere io mi ero ispirata al racconto:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Pied_piper.jpg


eh si il prifferaio!!ma io pifferaia sono!!Femmmina!!!















buona serata !!!
a domani


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> eh si il prifferaio!!ma io pifferaia sono!!Femmmina!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao bella a domani


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Mah vedo che qualcuno ragiona un pochino, dopo diciotto anni che scopi con la stessa persona altro che solita minestra!!!!!!! Preciso io non sono una grande scopatrice *tanto che sono stata definita dal mio amante una grande disastro a letto*!  !



Quest'uomo ha detto di non amarti, non ti apprezzava a letto, la moglie non la lascia...non è abbastanza per buttartelo alle spalle?!

Ok, il tuo matrimonio non è un sogno, su questo lavorerai in futuro, ma l'amante archivialo, non è un uomo che possa gratificarti!!

In niente!! L'attenzione la si da' anche ad un cane!

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quest'uomo ha detto di non amarti, non ti apprezzava a letto, la moglie non la lascia...non è abbastanza per buttartelo alle spalle?!
> 
> Ok, il tuo matrimonio non è un sogno, su questo lavorerai in futuro, ma l'amante archivialo, non è un uomo che possa gratificarti!!
> 
> ...


bella, vedo che ignori il comitato recita natalizia! ma come ti viene? devi scegliere un ruolo anche tu, sai?


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Lui non sarà un martire, ma hai provato a chiarire e trovare una soluzione di coppia insieme? O hai pensato che poi, se lui si fosse rifiutato, troppi erano gli impicci pratici ed economici che ne venivano fuori?
> Per l'amante, non ho parole per uno ch e circuisce, ti fa fare la strada 100volte e poi, quando dici che ti stai innamorando...ti lascia! Purtroppo temo che non siano, come vorresti tu, parole detatte dalla paura, ma dalla convenienza: timore che gli potessi creare guai familiari, quindi ha messo i puntini sulle i. Tra breve, quando ti vedrà connessa, ti manderà un candido "ciao, come stai?" e tu ti chiederai se è deficiente a contattarti così dopo tuto quello che è accaduto, ma sarai anche felice che lo abbia fatto e per timore di perderlo ancora gli risponderai.... cara casa,inizia a risolvere i tuoi problemi in casa, col marito e tutto quello che ti pesa troppo.
> L'equilibrio e la serenità lo devi trovare in te e soloo dopo potrai avere l'amore che speri. Come puoi sperare che qualcuno ti regali la felicità o un principe ti salvi sul cavallo bianco?
> Anche Pretty Woman viene salvata solo DOPO che si è salvata da sola...... (oggi sono fissata con Julia....vabbè)


Sento che tu hai cercato di capirmi e sei andata oltre e mi fa piacere. Si ho cercato un chiarimento con lui piu' di una volta, e le risposte sono sempre le solite ma io ti amo tanto, e senza di te non ci so' stare, provo a cambiare ma ogni volta è una grande delusione. Perchè io ci ho creduto nel nostro amore ma ogni volta mi ritrovo ferita sempre di piu' e forse ora non ne ho + voglia. Sappi che io sono una che prima di fare un passo ci pensa un migliaio di volte, pero' se deicido non fermo piu'.
Per l'amante che vi devo dire, si mi sono zerbinata ma che dovevo fare, metterlo in difficoltà con sua moglie che gli controlla i soldi nel portafoglio, che non guadagna grandi cifre e dieci euro per lui son tante. Ho preferito accollarmi io le spese, io sono autosufficiente, nessuno mi controlla e dei miei soldi ne dispongo come mi pare. Si è vero, non lo so' se è innamorato o meno e non lo sapro' mai. Credo onestamente che mi contatterà, non credo riuscirà a stare senza di me piu' di tanto, sua moglie non lo appoggia e non lo capisce, intendo sul lavoro, io che sono nel suo campo lo so' consigliare e lo sprono. MI ha usato anche in questo. 
Si' il principe non arriverà, ed è anche giusto che se lo farà prima che arrivi devo aggiustare tutti i casini per la via. Prima devo sistemare il mio IO, è un cammino che ho intrapreso da un anno e tranne qualche sbaglio forse sono sulla strada giusta. MI ero iscritta a questo forum forse per trovare persone come te che mi aiutassero a capirmi di piu'.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Casa71 sei capitata nel posto giusto.

Sembriano na banda di scampanati ma siamo gente di cuore, che ha sofferto per questione i cuore.

Comunque, benvenuta.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sento che tu hai cercato di capirmi e sei andata oltre e mi fa piacere. Si ho cercato un chiarimento con lui piu' di una volta, e le risposte sono sempre le solite ma io ti amo tanto, e senza di te non ci so' stare, provo a cambiare ma ogni volta è una grande delusione. Perchè io ci ho creduto nel nostro amore ma ogni volta mi ritrovo ferita sempre di piu' e forse ora non ne ho + voglia. Sappi che io sono una che prima di fare un passo ci pensa un migliaio di volte, pero' se deicido non fermo piu'.
> Per l'amante che vi devo dire, si mi sono zerbinata ma che dovevo fare, metterlo in difficoltà con sua moglie che gli controlla i soldi nel portafoglio, che non guadagna grandi cifre e dieci euro per lui son tante. Ho preferito accollarmi io le spese, io sono autosufficiente, nessuno mi controlla e dei miei soldi ne dispongo come mi pare. Si è vero, non lo so' se è innamorato o meno e non lo sapro' mai. Credo onestamente che mi contatterà, non credo riuscirà a stare senza di me piu' di tanto, sua moglie non lo appoggia e non lo capisce, intendo sul lavoro, io che sono nel suo campo lo so' consigliare e lo sprono. MI ha usato anche in questo.
> Si' il principe non arriverà, ed è anche giusto che se lo farà prima che arrivi devo aggiustare tutti i casini per la via. Prima devo sistemare il mio IO, è un cammino che ho intrapreso da un anno e tranne qualche sbaglio forse sono sulla strada giusta. MI ero iscritta a questo forum forse per trovare persone come te che mi aiutassero a capirmi di piu'.


mi fa piacere aiutare, ma non capisco in cosa ti aiuto.... stai riflettendo sul tuo matrimonio? Hai intenzione di affrontare seriamente tuo marito, anche con una psicoterapia di coppia, se necessario? Vuoi lasciarlo?
Delle tue ragioni, con l'amante, onestamente non mi importa molto. Hai fatto le tue scelte. Il perchè non è affar mio. 
La cosa strana è che ne fai un'analisi molto lucida... non sei tanto innamorata di lui quanto forse della situazione coinvolgente, in cui ti buttavi anima e corpo e quell'anima e quel corpo erano riconosciuti e ti sentivi viva... Ti contatterà non perchè senza te non sa stare e la moglie è arpia (controlla nel portafoglio!?!?) ma perchè sa di avere gioco più facile che con nuove prede. Sei semplicemente meno stancante.
Ti devi interrogare sul tuo io, forse, ma soprattutto sul tuo noi con tuo marito...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Casa71 sei capitata nel posto giusto.
> 
> Sembriano na banda di scampanati ma siamo gente di cuore, che ha sofferto per questione i cuore.
> 
> Comunque, benvenuta.


Lo spero tanto, e si capisce quando uno è ferito. In ogni caso visto che me lo avete chiesto son Stefania


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero tanto, e si capisce quando uno è ferito. In ogni caso visto che me lo avete chiesto son Stefania



Stefania benvenuta tra noi

Buona serata ciao.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stefania benvenuta tra noi
> 
> Buona serata ciao.


 
Benvenuta Stefania!!
(per il presepe: Capisco e mi Adeguo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Quanto al Casanova Crudele de Noaltri: sapessi quanti ce ne stanno!!!

Ma il marito bambinone e involuto: messo di fronte alla paura di una separazione CONCRETA non migliorerebbe?

Non sai a volte i miracoli che uno sciupon puo' fare...

Bacio!


----------



## Old pauline (14 Novembre 2007)

ogni volta che leggo qui o so di qualcuno che tradisce il proprio partner non riesco a trovare una sola unica giusitficazione. a volte le scelte implicano delle rinuncie e chi tradisce fondamentalmente non vuole "scegliere".
perche' spesso trovarsi in una situazione "appesa" puo' sembrare piu' facile.
ma non e' cosi', cara casa 71. un po' per quella legge fisica per cui ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione e poi perche' restare appesi comporta prima o poi una caduta al suolo, c'e' la forza di gravita'.
forse qui dentro ci sta tanta gente scottata, che come me, rivede le sue cose in quelle che legge. e' da poco che frequento questo forum e ho avuto molte risposte intelligenti ai miei quesiti e soprattutto oneste, credo, ma anche condizionate, come e' giusto che sia dai proprio dolori personali.


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi fa piacere aiutare, ma non capisco in cosa ti aiuto.... stai riflettendo sul tuo matrimonio? Hai intenzione di affrontare seriamente tuo marito, anche con una psicoterapia di coppia, se necessario? Vuoi lasciarlo?
> Delle tue ragioni, con l'amante, onestamente non mi importa molto. Hai fatto le tue scelte. Il perchè non è affar mio.
> La cosa strana è che ne fai un'analisi molto lucida... non sei tanto innamorata di lui quanto forse della situazione coinvolgente, in cui ti buttavi anima e corpo e quell'anima e quel corpo erano riconosciuti e ti sentivi viva... Ti contatterà non perchè senza te non sa stare e la moglie è arpia (controlla nel portafoglio!?!?) ma perchè sa di avere gioco più facile che con nuove prede. Sei semplicemente meno stancante.
> Ti devi interrogare sul tuo io, forse, ma soprattutto sul tuo noi con tuo marito...


vedi tu mi stai aiutando e non sai quanto. io le risposte le devo trovare in me ma oltre il mio io. Il mio matrimonio: credo di volerlo chiudere, ma non ho idea di come fare, devo trovare il canale. 
hai ragione mi faceva sentire viva ed ha ancora piu' ragione che mi cercherà perchè con me pensa di trovare la strada spianata! 
Controllare il portafogli!!!!! Quella è del controspionaggio russo! E' cornuta dice per la seconda volta ma non ha mai trovato nulla. controlla il telefonino, i tabulati aziendali del telefonino, il portafogli, e non so' cos'altro!!!!! Le mutande credo di no pero'.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Per l'amante che vi devo dire, si mi sono zerbinata ma che dovevo fare, metterlo in difficoltà con sua moglie che gli controlla i soldi nel portafoglio, che non guadagna grandi cifre e dieci euro per lui son tante. Ho preferito accollarmi io le spese, io sono autosufficiente, nessuno mi controlla e dei miei soldi ne dispongo come mi pare. Si è vero, non lo so' se è innamorato o meno e non lo sapro' mai. Credo onestamente che mi contatterà, non credo riuscirà a stare senza di me piu' di tanto, sua moglie non lo appoggia e non lo capisce, intendo sul lavoro, io che sono nel suo campo lo so' consigliare e lo sprono. MI ha usato anche in questo.


 
Stefania, da quanto dura con l'amante?

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Sei semplicemente meno stancante.


Non voglio spezzare una lancia in favore dell'amante di Stefania (casomai gliela spezzerei in testa...a lui!) pero' guarda che non è detto.

Se la storia dura da un ragionevole lasso di tempo (diciamo intorno all'anno od oltre) io mi sentirei di dire che un sentimento c'è. Magari non sarà puro come un fiocco di neve, ma un legame c'è comunque, se da così tanto tempo li unisce, e li ha portati a parlarsi, a confidarsi, anche su questioni di lavoro, di realizzazione personale, etc.

Quanto alle nuove prede, che ti credi, che gli uomini di oggi si affatichino?

Se una non ci sta al primo "Pronto?", passano subito ad un altra. Se lei appena appena insiste nel suo "No" e lui insiste nell'...insistere, a mio avviso un sotterraneo sentimento c'è.

Il che non vuol dire ri - nozze in vista, pero' nella vita non ci sono solo i bianchi e i neri....

Bacio!


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

pauline ha detto:


> ogni volta che leggo qui o so di qualcuno che tradisce il proprio partner non riesco a trovare una sola unica giusitficazione. a volte le scelte implicano delle rinuncie e chi tradisce fondamentalmente non vuole "scegliere".
> perche' spesso trovarsi in una situazione "appesa" puo' sembrare piu' facile.
> ma non e' cosi', cara casa 71. un po' per quella legge fisica per cui ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione e poi perche' restare appesi comporta prima o poi una caduta al suolo, c'e' la forza di gravita'.
> forse qui dentro ci sta tanta gente scottata, che come me, rivede le sue cose in quelle che legge. e' da poco che frequento questo forum e ho avuto molte risposte intelligenti ai miei quesiti e soprattutto oneste, credo, ma anche condizionate, come e' giusto che sia dai proprio dolori personali.


saro' sincera e forse stanca. ma non ho capito. intendi dire di lui o di me. cmq quando ho cominciato questa storia ho pensato che mi cacciavo nei guai, ed è stato così perchè io le cose o le faccio bene o non le faccio. e per usare una mia citazione di qualche giorno fa' ora che sto con il culo a terra nel fango non riesco piu' a rialzarmi. io in gioco mi ci sono messa e credimi avrei fatto anche di piu' ma eravamo in due! e lui in gioco non ci si è voluto mettere più di tanto. l'unica cosa che non capisco è come si puo' stare insieme a una donna che ti dice che non ti ama, non ti sopporta e che ti dice che sei un fallito non solo ma me la dipingi poi come tu vivessi nella famiglia del mulino bianco. io perlomeno i problemi li affronto e ci sbatto anche il muso.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> vedi tu mi stai aiutando e non sai quanto. io le risposte le devo trovare in me ma oltre il mio io. Il mio matrimonio: credo di volerlo chiudere, ma non ho idea di come fare, devo trovare il canale.
> hai ragione mi faceva sentire viva ed ha ancora piu' ragione che mi cercherà perchè con me pensa di trovare la strada spianata!
> Controllare il portafogli!!!!! Quella è del controspionaggio russo! E' cornuta dice per la seconda volta ma non ha mai trovato nulla. *controlla il telefonino, i tabulati aziendali del telefonino, il portafogli, *e non so' cos'altro!!!!! Le mutande credo di no pero'.


e come mai non ha trovato nulla? Non dirmi che lo chiamavi sempre e solo tu... e lui non poteva... dimmi di no, ti prego....
stranamente mi sembra che la tua strada non sia davvero la separazione. forse nel tuo matrimonio c'è ancora qualcosa... a volte leggo come un "hai visto che altri mi guardano e mi vogliono? Alzati dalla play e amami come merito, come voglio io...." a tuo marito... tu lo vorresti ancora il matrimonio da favola... quanti anni hai? Pensi che lui ti tradisca? O l'unico problema è il troppo lavoro? E nel fine settimana? Vedevi l'altro? O mai? E tuo marito nel w-e che fa?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non voglio spezzare una lancia in favore dell'amante di Stefania (casomai gliela spezzerei in testa...a lui!) pero' guarda che non è detto.
> 
> Se la storia dura da un ragionevole lasso di tempo (diciamo intorno all'anno od oltre) io mi sentirei di dire che un sentimento c'è. Magari non sarà puro come un fiocco di neve, ma un legame c'è comunque, se da così tanto tempo li unisce, e li ha portati a parlarsi, a confidarsi, anche su questioni di lavoro, di realizzazione personale, etc.
> 
> ...


innanzitutto spiegami: hia scelto la stalla come ruolo?
No, cara mia, perchè mica puoi fare come ti pare? Fai regolare richiesta e SE accolta prendi l'avatar corrispondente, sai??
la storia dura da 7 mesi e lui: non ha mai messo un euro perchè la moglie gli controlla il portafogli, non è mai andato da lei, ma lei da lui sempre, non le ha mai confidato molto di sè, si è fatto consigliare e sostenere sul lavoro, alla prima avvisaglia di sentimenti si è dato...insomma, ameba sentimentale e sociale. Nutre sentimenti per lei?!? Beh, merita un oscar per come li nasconde bene! La questione però è altra, no? Lei e il marito...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non voglio spezzare una lancia in favore dell'amante di Stefania (casomai gliela spezzerei in testa...a lui!) pero' guarda che non è detto.
> 
> Se la storia dura da un ragionevole lasso di tempo (diciamo intorno all'anno od oltre) io mi sentirei di dire che un sentimento c'è. Magari non sarà puro come un fiocco di neve, ma un legame c'è comunque, se da così tanto tempo li unisce, e li ha portati a parlarsi, a confidarsi, anche su questioni di lavoro, di realizzazione personale, etc.
> 
> ...


dura da sette mesi, e lui mercoledì scorso mi ha giurato e spergiurato che per me non prova alcun sentimento. e ci credi?????? dopo una settimana ci si affeziona anche a un cane! e poi non dico amore ma di sicuro un sentimento anche leggero lo proverà, io dico di sì. Me ne ha dette di tutte e di piu', che sono un disastro a letto, ma se sono così un disastro e se la sua mogliettina che lo scopa tre volte la settimana lo fa' così bene perchè con ostinazione ha sempre cercato me? chiarisco io mai cercato lui, non ero autorizzata, era lui che mi contattava e mi chiamava quando era libero dagli impegni di lavoro.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> dura da sette mesi, e lui mercoledì scorso mi ha giurato e spergiurato che per me non prova alcun sentimento. e ci credi?????? dopo una settimana ci si affeziona anche a un cane! e poi non dico amore ma di sicuro un sentimento anche leggero lo proverà, io dico di sì. Me ne ha dette di tutte e di piu', che sono un disastro a letto, ma se sono così un disastro e se la sua mogliettina che lo scopa tre volte la settimana lo fa' così bene perchè con ostinazione ha sempre cercato me? chiarisco io mai cercato lui, non ero autorizzata, era lui che mi contattava e mi chiamava quando era libero dagli impegni di lavoro.


va bene, è affezionato a te... allora? Cambia qualcosa? 
Poi mi devi spiegare come sai le cose sulla moglie se lui dipinge la casa del mulino bianco....


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e come mai non ha trovato nulla? Non dirmi che lo chiamavi sempre e solo tu... e lui non poteva... dimmi di no, ti prego....
> stranamente mi sembra che la tua strada non sia davvero la separazione. forse nel tuo matrimonio c'è ancora qualcosa... a volte leggo come un "hai visto che altri mi guardano e mi vogliono? Alzati dalla play e amami come merito, come voglio io...." a tuo marito... tu lo vorresti ancora il matrimonio da favola... quanti anni hai? Pensi che lui ti tradisca? O l'unico problema è il troppo lavoro? E nel fine settimana? Vedevi l'altro? O mai? E tuo marito nel w-e che fa?


eh forse lo vorrei, che si alzasse dal divano e colpito da un fulmine a ciel sereno la sua età mentale balzasse da 17 anni ai 36 che tiene! Sai una volta gli ho detto che potevo farmi un mante, ha detto che era contento! Gli sarebbe piaciuto vedere come scopavo con lui! ora ti pare una risposta di un adulto? Cornuta? credo di sì, mai cercato le prove non mi interessa, ma quando la bimba aveva un anno credo proprio di si. Nel fine settimana che fa??????? Passa dal divano al letto e fa' di quelle dormite che non finiscono piu' se stiamo a casa.


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> eh forse lo vorrei, che si alzasse dal divano e colpito da un fulmine a ciel sereno la sua età mentale balzasse da 17 anni ai 36 che tiene! Sai una volta gli ho detto che potevo farmi un mante, ha detto che era contento! Gli sarebbe piaciuto vedere come scopavo con lui! ora ti pare una risposta di un adulto? Cornuta? credo di sì, mai cercato le prove non mi interessa, ma quando la bimba aveva un anno credo proprio di si. Nel fine settimana che fa??????? Passa dal divano al letto e fa' di quelle dormite che non finiscono piu' se stiamo a casa.


ha ragione verena: dovresti seriamente parlargli di separazione. Carte alla mano. E vedere l'effetto che fa (diceva la canzone)...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> dura da sette mesi, e lui mercoledì scorso mi ha giurato e spergiurato che per me non prova alcun sentimento. e ci credi?????? dopo una settimana ci si affeziona anche a un cane! e poi non dico amore ma di sicuro un sentimento anche leggero lo proverà, io dico di sì. Me ne ha dette di tutte e di piu', che sono un disastro a letto, ma se sono così un disastro e se la sua mogliettina che lo scopa tre volte la settimana lo fa' così bene perchè con ostinazione ha sempre cercato me? chiarisco io mai cercato lui, non ero autorizzata, era lui che mi contattava e mi chiamava quando era libero dagli impegni di lavoro.


stai facendo un casino esagerato per niente.
per lui questa è una storia di complicità sessuale unita ad un certo affetto. punto.
se adesso a te non va più bene è un problema tuo. lui è sempre stato chiaro con te. o speri in un miracolo?
esci di scena con eleganza. è la cosa migliore che puoi fare.


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> va bene, è affezionato a te... allora? Cambia qualcosa?
> Poi mi devi spiegare come sai le cose sulla moglie se lui dipinge la casa del mulino bianco....


ma lui non parlava molto di lei, diceva che erano felici, che lei è piu' giovane, che per il lavoro che fa non lo capisce, che era una bellissima donna, che era gelosissima, che scopano regolarmente, come se tutto fosse perfetto. poi all'improvviso ti saltava fuori dicendo che gli diceva che era un fallito, che è solo capace di fare il suo lavoro, che lei non è capace di educare sua figlia, che lei è troppo infantile ( e ci credo hanno 8 anni di differenza!) che a volte lei si rifiutava di farlo perchè era sempre stanca,e che un giorno l'ha guardato e gli ha detto che non l'amava piu'. IO non ci ho mai capito un granchè, ma credo che il loro matrimonio sia un disastro e che lui si sia ostinato che deve funzionare, lui è così caratterialmente è molto autoritario e determinato, forse le vuole molto bene ma non ho mai capito anche questo. perchè lui diceva che fino a trentanni si era divertito con tante donne poi ha deciso di fare famiglia e ha sposato lei. forse non aveva cercato bene! io a battuta gli dicevo ma mica hai trovata al banco dei saldi di fine stagione!


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

*Stefania*

Metti in chiaro/ordine l'aspetto finanziario in Primis, e rivolgiti ad un avvocato chiedendo la separazione legale.

Non vedo altra soluzione.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> eh forse lo vorrei, che si alzasse dal divano e colpito da un fulmine a ciel sereno la sua età mentale balzasse da 17 anni ai 36 che tiene! Sai una volta gli ho detto che potevo farmi un mante, ha detto che era contento! Gli sarebbe piaciuto vedere come scopavo con lui! ora ti pare una risposta di un adulto? Cornuta? credo di sì, mai cercato le prove non mi interessa, ma quando la bimba aveva un anno credo proprio di si. Nel fine settimana che fa??????? Passa dal divano al letto e fa' di quelle dormite che non finiscono piu' se stiamo a casa.


poveri noi...
anche te sei una di quelle che vedono e provvedono per tutti...


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ma lui non parlava molto di lei, diceva che erano felici, che lei è piu' giovane, che per il lavoro che fa non lo capisce, che era una bellissima donna, che era gelosissima, che scopano regolarmente, come se tutto fosse perfetto. poi all'improvviso ti saltava fuori dicendo che gli diceva che era un fallito, che è solo capace di fare il suo lavoro, che lei non è capace di educare sua figlia, che lei è troppo infantile ( e ci credo hanno 8 anni di differenza!) che a volte lei si rifiutava di farlo perchè era sempre stanca,e che un giorno l'ha guardato e gli ha detto che non l'amava piu'. IO non ci ho mai capito un granchè, ma credo che il loro matrimonio sia un disastro e che lui si sia ostinato che deve funzionare, lui è così caratterialmente è molto autoritario e determinato, forse le vuole molto bene ma non ho mai capito anche questo. perchè lui diceva che fino a trentanni si era divertito con tante donne poi ha deciso di fare famiglia e ha sposato lei. forse non aveva cercato bene! io a battuta gli dicevo ma mica hai trovata al banco dei saldi di fine stagione!


E' nella norma raccontare frottole alle amanti ... e' un classico.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ma lui non parlava molto di lei, diceva che erano felici, che lei è piu' giovane, che per il lavoro che fa non lo capisce, che era una bellissima donna, che era gelosissima, che scopano regolarmente, come se tutto fosse perfetto. poi all'improvviso ti saltava fuori dicendo che gli diceva che era un fallito, che è solo capace di fare il suo lavoro, che lei non è capace di educare sua figlia, che lei è troppo infantile ( e ci credo hanno 8 anni di differenza!) che a volte lei si rifiutava di farlo perchè era sempre stanca,e che un giorno l'ha guardato e gli ha detto che non l'amava piu'. IO non ci ho mai capito un granchè, ma credo che il loro matrimonio sia un disastro e che lui si sia ostinato che deve funzionare, lui è così caratterialmente è molto autoritario e determinato, forse le vuole molto bene ma non ho mai capito anche questo. perchè lui diceva che fino a trentanni si era divertito con tante donne poi ha deciso di fare famiglia e ha sposato lei. forse non aveva cercato bene! io a battuta gli dicevo ma mica hai trovata al banco dei saldi di fine stagione!


mi sa che l'autoritatrio lo faceva solo con te...


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ma lui non parlava molto di lei, diceva che erano felici, che lei è piu' giovane, che per il lavoro che fa non lo capisce, che era una bellissima donna, che era gelosissima, che scopano regolarmente, come se tutto fosse perfetto. poi all'improvviso ti saltava fuori dicendo che gli diceva che era un fallito, che è solo capace di fare il suo lavoro, che lei non è capace di educare sua figlia, che lei è troppo infantile ( e ci credo hanno 8 anni di differenza!) che a volte lei si rifiutava di farlo perchè era sempre stanca,e che un giorno l'ha guardato e gli ha detto che non l'amava piu'. IO non ci ho mai capito un granchè, ma credo che il loro matrimonio sia un disastro e che lui si sia ostinato che deve funzionare, lui è così caratterialmente è molto autoritario e determinato, forse le vuole molto bene ma non ho mai capito anche questo. perchè lui diceva che fino a trentanni si era divertito con tante donne poi ha deciso di fare famiglia e ha sposato lei. forse non aveva cercato bene! io a battuta gli dicevo ma mica hai trovata al banco dei saldi di fine stagione!


io invece credo che la vostra relazione fosse un disastro, in senso sessuale, organizzativo, affettivo, e tu ti stia ostinando a coprirla di rose e fiori per vedere una favola.
E credo che lui sia un uomo immaturo e con gravi problemi di inferiorità, che deve sminuire gli altri per sentirsi forte e bravo, così ti dice che lei è immatura e tu non sei brava a letto... insomma, anche se sul lavoro è un mezzo fallito (cosa che riporta come parole della moglie perchè tu gli dica che non è vero!) nella vita sessuale-sentimentale si deve sentire un figo, superiore alle donnicciole con cui crede di stare...


----------



## MariLea (14 Novembre 2007)

Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da *casa71*  
_Eccomi, sono nuova. Sono sposata, ho una bimba di 6 anni, un cane e due conigli, un lavoro stressante e un pancale di problemi quotidiani. Il marito, è lì, diciotto anni che ci conosciamo ed è sempre l'adolescente che ho conosciuto. Per questo, non che lo cercassi, ho avuto una storia di quasi sette mesi finita la scorsa settimana. Ci siamo conosciuti in un incontro di lavoro, lui mi ha circuito ben bene fintanto che per la prima volta ho ceduto alle lusinghe di un uomo. Tre anni piu' grande di me, felicemente sposato e con una bimba più piccola della mia, tipo ......la famiglia cuore, di una città a 40 km dalla mia. Un uomo intelligente, di grande cuore, ma tanto buono quanto duro, non mi ha mai permesso di conoscerlo a fondo ma ha sofferto molto lo giustifica la corazza che si porta addosso. Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso, fintanto che credo lui abbia perso la testa e quando se ne è reso conto ha tirato il freno a mano, e ha fatto dietro front nascondensosi dietro *'io non provo sentimenti per te, c'era solo attrazione sessuale, mah forse io non sono piu' sicuro di provare attrazione per te'...*.BUGIARDO. A queste parole io gli ho dato il ben servito con una bella e-mail, sono stata determinata, ho messo i puntini sulle i e forse l'ho anche ferito, diciamo mi sono zerbinata anche troppo, ora basta. c'è un pero' mi manca, chattavamo tutti i giorni e da giovedì lui è li, in linea, disponibile, con fare provocatorio ma io non mollo. Non mi ama e non prova attrazione per me che senso avrebbe? Provo una grande delusione, quante energie sprecate..... e quanti soldi spesi! Non per dire credo di essere l'unica donna a cui l'amante non ha pagato neanche un caffè!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_

Ciao Stefania e benvenuta,
ti hanno già detto abbstanza gli altri...
io ho solo sottolineato quello che ti ha detto lui ... tu lo definisci BUGIARDO  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma non ti punge il sospetto che sia stato sincero a dirti questo? 
E' stato bello... ma è finito...
In bocca al lupo!





(con tutte ste discussioni aperte ho fatto un pò di confusione stasera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stai facendo un casino esagerato per niente.
> per lui questa è una storia di complicità sessuale unita ad un certo affetto. punto.
> se adesso a te non va più bene è un problema tuo. lui è sempre stato chiaro con te. o speri in un miracolo?
> esci di scena con eleganza. è la cosa migliore che puoi fare.


probabilmente hai ragione tu, lui è sempre stato chiaro su certe cose tipo che non la lasciava e che non voleva una storia di amore. ha sempre detto di volere una storia, ma se vuoi una storia così non ti contraddici dicendomi sempre mai dire mai, potrei diventare un sostitutivo oltre che un integrativo, e mi chiami amore. La sai la verità quale è, è che non vorrei nessun miracolo ma vorrei che uno dicesse bianco quando è bianco e non quando è nero. Lui si è impantanato con me, perchè sono molto attraente per lui, sono intelligente, guadagno bene, sono indipendente, sono intraprendente e lo posso aiutare alla grande nel suo lavoro se vuole arrivare a roma, e quando se ne è accorto ha tentato di fuggire perchè non è capace di sfare quello che ha a casa, ma l'ho anticipato io. e probabilamente finirà anche il suo matrimonio quando lo deciderà lei. Io non voglio miracoli cerco la sincerità. Bastava dicesse che si era innamorato ma non se la sentiva di continuare, era piu' sincero, visto che a lui piace tanto reclamizzarla la sincerità.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io invece credo che la vostra relazione fosse un disastro, in senso sessuale, organizzativo, affettivo, e tu ti stia ostinando a coprirla di rose e fiori per vedere una favola.
> E credo che lui sia un uomo immaturo e con gravi problemi di inferiorità, che deve sminuire gli altri per sentirsi forte e bravo, così ti dice che lei è immatura e tu non sei brava a letto... insomma, anche se sul lavoro è un mezzo fallito (cosa che riporta come parole della moglie perchè tu gli dica che non è vero!) nella vita sessuale-sentimentale si deve sentire un figo, superiore alle donnicciole con cui crede di stare...


mah... per me lui è uno che con la moglie fa poco sesso e siccome non gli basta ravana ingiro.
tutto sta a far rimanere la cosa su questo piano. se vuoi di più, di più non c'è.
chiaro e tondo.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu, lui è sempre stato chiaro su certe cose tipo che non la lasciava e che non voleva una storia di amore. ha sempre detto di volere una storia, ma se vuoi una storia così non ti contraddici dicendomi sempre mai dire mai, potrei diventare un sostitutivo oltre che un integrativo, e mi chiami amore. La sai la verità quale è, è che non vorrei nessun miracolo ma vorrei che uno dicesse bianco quando è bianco e non quando è nero. Lui si è impantanato con me, perchè sono molto attraente per lui, sono intelligente, guadagno bene, sono indipendente, sono intraprendente e lo posso aiutare alla grande nel suo lavoro se vuole arrivare a roma, e quando se ne è accorto ha tentato di fuggire perchè non è capace di sfare quello che ha a casa, ma l'ho anticipato io. e probabilamente finirà anche il suo matrimonio quando lo deciderà lei. Io non voglio miracoli cerco la sincerità. Bastava dicesse che si era innamorato ma non se la sentiva di continuare, era piu' sincero, visto che a lui piace tanto reclamizzarla la sincerità.


tesora ma tu sogni...
tu gli piaci un sacco, neanche a discuterne... ma non vuole farla diventare una storia diversa da quella che è, perché si caga sotto per le conseguenze...
è un coniglio che si traveste da lupo, ma solo quando è con te. con sua moglie è un coniglio e basta.


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu, lui è sempre stato chiaro su certe cose tipo che non la lasciava e che non voleva una storia di amore. ha sempre detto di volere una storia, ma se vuoi una storia così non ti contraddici dicendomi sempre mai dire mai, potrei diventare un sostitutivo oltre che un integrativo, e mi chiami amore. La sai la verità quale è, è che non vorrei nessun miracolo ma vorrei che uno dicesse bianco quando è bianco e non quando è nero. *Lui si è impantanato con me, perchè sono molto attraente per lui, sono intelligente, guadagno bene, sono indipendente, sono intraprendente e lo posso aiutare alla grande nel suo lavoro se vuole arrivare a roma, e quando se ne è accorto ha tentato di fuggire perchè non è capace di sfare quello che ha a casa, ma l'ho anticipato io. e probabilamente finirà anche il suo matrimonio quando lo deciderà lei.* Io non voglio miracoli cerco la sincerità. Bastava dicesse che si era innamorato ma non se la sentiva di continuare, era piu' sincero, visto che a lui piace tanto reclamizzarla la sincerità.


Cosa ti e' piaciuto, ti ha attratta/conquistata di quest'uomo?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione tu, lui è sempre stato chiaro su certe cose tipo che non la lasciava e che non voleva una storia di amore. ha sempre detto di volere una storia, ma se vuoi una storia così non ti contraddici dicendomi sempre mai dire mai, potrei diventare un sostitutivo oltre che un integrativo, e mi chiami amore. La sai la verità quale è, è che non vorrei nessun miracolo ma vorrei che uno dicesse bianco quando è bianco e non quando è nero. Lui si è impantanato con me, perchè sono molto attraente per lui, sono intelligente, guadagno bene, sono indipendente, sono intraprendente e lo posso aiutare alla grande nel suo lavoro se vuole arrivare a roma, e quando se ne è accorto ha tentato di fuggire perchè non è capace di sfare quello che ha a casa, ma l'ho anticipato io. *e probabilamente finirà anche il suo matrimonio quando lo deciderà lei.* Io non voglio miracoli cerco la sincerità. Bastava dicesse che si era innamorato ma non se la sentiva di continuare, era piu' sincero, visto che a lui piace tanto reclamizzarla la sincerità.


eh, mia cara, è dura! Come sono poche le donne che, prese, dicono no perchè c'è una moglie ignota, così sono poche le donne che cacciano il marito sulla base delle ipotesi... 
Uomo sincero? Ma come pretend che un uomo ch etradisce sia sincero? Quello mente per sport e abitudine! E ruolo, direi anche... ruolo nel gioco malato che interpreta... 
scusa, ma ora sono curiosissima! che lavoro fai? Mi sembra importante, stranamente...


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io invece credo che la vostra relazione fosse un disastro, in senso sessuale, organizzativo, affettivo, e tu ti stia ostinando a coprirla di rose e fiori per vedere una favola.
> E credo che lui sia un uomo immaturo e con gravi problemi di inferiorità, che deve sminuire gli altri per sentirsi forte e bravo, così ti dice che lei è immatura e tu non sei brava a letto... insomma, anche se sul lavoro è un mezzo fallito (cosa che riporta come parole della moglie perchè tu gli dica che non è vero!) nella vita sessuale-sentimentale si deve sentire un figo, superiore alle donnicciole con cui crede di stare...


no credimi sei fuori strada. la nostra relazione non era un disastro. sul secondo punto non è propriamente così. sul lavoro è un grande, sta facendo di quelle cose che mettono i brividi, e non posso andare oltre perchè senno' viene fuori chi è, sul sentimentale è vero secondo me i suoi problemi nascono dall'aver perso il padre giovane e siccome lui si è preso in carico la famiglia lui ha sto vizio di comandare e gestire tutti, non che sia un debole ma uno ferito, ha sofferto e non ha mai trovato il modo di canalizzare il dolore, mette la corazza per coprirsi e si impone per non essere sottomesso. la moglie per quel che ho capito non è una grandonna, insomma fa un lavoro semplice, non ha studiato ed è veramente molto infantile. Quando gli ha dato del fallito lui stava difendendo i suoi diritti e quelli di 2000 altri suoi colleghi, è lei scema.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> no credimi sei fuori strada. la nostra relazione non era un disastro. sul secondo punto non è propriamente così. sul lavoro è un grande, sta facendo di quelle cose che mettono i brividi, e non posso andare oltre perchè senno' viene fuori chi è, sul sentimentale è vero secondo me i suoi problemi nascono dall'aver perso il padre giovane e siccome lui si è preso in carico la famiglia lui ha sto vizio di comandare e gestire tutti, non che sia un debole ma uno ferito, ha sofferto e non ha mai trovato il modo di canalizzare il dolore, mette la corazza per coprirsi e si impone per non essere sottomesso. la moglie per quel che ho capito non è una grandonna, insomma fa un lavoro semplice, non ha studiato ed è veramente molto infantile. Quando gli ha dato del fallito lui stava difendendo i suoi diritti e quelli di 2000 altri suoi colleghi, è lei scema.


Casa71, mi piacerebbe chiederti, senza polemiche, com'e' che *ti e' capitato l'amante* e sotto quali punti di vista tuo marito e' un immaturo.

Grazie


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cosa ti e' piaciuto, ti ha attratta/conquistata di quest'uomo?


cosa mi ha atratto? eh ! quando l'ho visto è stata alchimia, una scossa tremenda. poi dopo conoscendolo è un uomo intelligente, determinato, buono, onesto, sincero, altruista, sacrifica se stesso per gli altri, non ha avuto la possibilità di studiare ma sa' ogni cosa è un grande autodidatta, e abbiamo molti interessi in comune. diciamo che un suo grand difetto è che le energia la spreca per lo piu' sul lavoro...... diciano sincero si ma poi tradisce.......


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> no credimi sei fuori strada. la nostra relazione non era un disastro. sul secondo punto non è propriamente così. sul lavoro è un grande, sta facendo di quelle cose che mettono i brividi, e non posso andare oltre perchè senno' viene fuori chi è, sul sentimentale è vero secondo me i suoi problemi nascono dall'aver perso il padre giovane e siccome lui si è preso in carico la famiglia lui ha sto vizio di comandare e gestire tutti, non che sia un debole ma uno ferito, ha sofferto e non ha mai trovato il modo di canalizzare il dolore, mette la corazza per coprirsi e si impone per non essere sottomesso. la moglie per quel che ho capito non è una grandonna, insomma fa un lavoro semplice, non ha studiato ed è veramente molto infantile. Quando gli ha dato del fallito lui stava difendendo i suoi diritti e quelli di 2000 altri suoi colleghi, è lei scema.


bè, non è che adesso perchè una non ha studiato e fa un lavoro semplice, puoi dire che non è una gran donna, eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> cosa mi ha atratto? eh ! quando l'ho visto è stata alchimia, una scossa tremenda. poi dopo conoscendolo è un uomo intelligente, determinato, buono, onesto, sincero, altruista, sacrifica se stesso per gli altri, non ha avuto la possibilità di studiare ma sa' ogni cosa è un grande autodidatta, e abbiamo molti interessi in comune. diciamo che un suo grand difetto è che le energia la spreca per lo piu' sul lavoro...... diciano sincero si ma poi tradisce.......


lo hai conosciuto in chat?


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> cosa mi ha atratto? eh ! quando l'ho visto è stata alchimia, una scossa tremenda. poi dopo conoscendolo è un uomo intelligente, determinato, buono, onesto, sincero, altruista, sacrifica se stesso per gli altri, non ha avuto la possibilità di studiare ma sa' ogni cosa è un grande autodidatta, e abbiamo molti interessi in comune. diciamo che un suo grand difetto è che le energia la spreca per lo piu' sul lavoro...... diciano sincero si ma poi tradisce.......


... chiaramente stai parlando del tuo amante, vero?


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Casa71, mi piacerebbe chiederti, senza polemiche, com'e' che *ti e' capitato l'amante* e sotto quali punti di vista tuo marito e' un immaturo.
> 
> Grazie


veloce perchè poi scappo, mi è capitato? l'ho conosciuto per lavoro, io assistevo una ditta cliente lui era ovvero diciamo rappresentava la controparte. ci siamo visti ed è stato per tutti e due come una scossa, ci ho riflettuto due settimane se vederlo di persona oppure no. quando ci siamo visti la prima volta da soli, dopo un'ora di tentennamenti ho provato a baciarlo e credimi non ci ho capito piu' niente. ero già sua senza saperlo. non posso spiegare materialemnte cosa è successo ma è stata una forza che ci ha uniti, un attrazione così forte che non ho saputo resistere. è passato piu' di un mese prima che scopassimo la prima volta, e quando ci siamo decisi è stato stupendo.
mio marito perchè è immaturo? non si prende nessuna responsabilità, i suoi unici interessi sono lo champagne, montecarlo, i giochi elettronici, e spendere in vestiti. tutto qui. per darti un idea l'altra sera io non c'ero ho lasciato delle medicine con istruzioni vocali e scritte, ha dato la medicina sbagliata alla bambina. non aggiungo altro. anzi è infantile anche quando mi scopa.punto.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> veloce perchè poi scappo, mi è capitato? l'ho conosciuto per lavoro, io assistevo una ditta cliente lui era ovvero diciamo rappresentava la controparte. ci siamo visti ed è stato per tutti e due come una scossa, ci ho riflettuto due settimane se vederlo di persona oppure no. quando ci siamo visti la prima volta da soli, dopo un'ora di tentennamenti ho provato a baciarlo e credimi non ci ho capito piu' niente. ero già sua senza saperlo. non posso spiegare materialemnte cosa è successo ma è stata una forza che ci ha uniti, un attrazione così forte che non ho saputo resistere. è passato piu' di un mese prima che scopassimo la prima volta, e quando ci siamo decisi è stato stupendo.
> mio marito perchè è immaturo? non si prende nessuna responsabilità, i suoi unici interessi sono lo champagne, montecarlo, i giochi elettronici, e spendere in vestiti. tutto qui. per darti un idea l'altra sera io non c'ero ho lasciato delle medicine con istruzioni vocali e scritte, ha dato la medicina sbagliata alla bambina. non aggiungo altro. anzi è infantile anche quando mi scopa.punto.


mica male.. champagne montecarlo eheheh
ma dimmi la verità, uno più cazzuto di tuo marito, lo avresti sposato?
adesso che ti sei trovata uno decisamente più cazzuto sei andata in palla, perché se da un lato ti lamenti di tuo marito, dall'altro fai quello che ti pare...
sempre detto io: la vita prima o poi presenta il conto..


----------



## Old casa71 (14 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mica male.. champagne montecarlo eheheh
> ma dimmi la verità, uno più cazzuto di tuo marito, lo avresti sposato?
> adesso che ti sei trovata uno decisamente più cazzuto sei andata in palla, perché se da un lato ti lamenti di tuo marito, dall'altro fai quello che ti pare...
> sempre detto io: la vita prima o poi presenta il conto..


non ho mai detto che mio marito non è un cazzuto. quando l'ho conosciuto la pagavo io la benzina in macchina senno' a piedi. quello che è ora è per merito suo, un po' mio e un po' del babbino che ci aveva l'azienda. lui l'ha presa l'ha trasformata e via così. ma al di fuori del lavoro è un bimbone che non si prende una responsabilità. stiamo comodi ma grazie anche a me, non solo per lui. l'altro per me è uomo, è un cassa integrato con altra occupazione, ma uomo. uomo a letto e fuori e mi faceva sentire tranquilla e serena, chi non avrebbe fatto andare in palla. ma che mi frega a me dei soldi, volgio la felicità e i soldi non la danno, e il mio matrimonio ne è la riprova


----------



## Rebecca (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> di non scherzare i miei nonni hanno piu' di 85 anni e lo fanno ancora!!!! con i limiti dell'età ovvio


allora bas me lo prendo. deciso. ancora 26 anni si fa.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Novembre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> allora bas me lo prendo. deciso. ancora 26 anni si fa.


non per frenare i tuoi entusiasmi.. ma ha specificato: con i limiti dell'età...
il chè, tradotto, secondo te cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Old pauline (14 Novembre 2007)

*aro' sincera e forse stanca. ma non ho capito. intendi dire di lui o di me. cmq quand*

cara stefania io non ti sto accusando. fermati.
critico il tuo comportamento.
intendo te. si intendo te, lo stare sospesi, non prendere una decisione che prima o poi verra' presa.
il tuo uomo. non e' probabilmente in grado di farlo, ma tu si. tu hai gia' reagito, io credo, e sottolineo credo, nella maniera sbagliata. io non sono nessuno per giudicarti stefania, forse tu hai dei sensi di colpa. ma io non sono nessuno per giudicarti, non mi posso permettere.
prendi una decisione che riguardi te e lui, io solo questo dico, te e  tuo marito. una volta risolto questo, ri-inizia a vivere. 
con sincerita'.
p


----------



## Lettrice (14 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> veloce perchè poi scappo, mi è capitato? l'ho conosciuto per lavoro, io assistevo una ditta cliente lui era ovvero diciamo rappresentava la controparte. ci siamo visti ed è stato per tutti e due come una scossa,* ci ho riflettuto due settimane se vederlo di persona oppure no*. quando ci siamo visti la prima volta da soli, dopo un'ora di tentennamenti ho provato a baciarlo e credimi non ci ho capito piu' niente. ero già sua senza saperlo. non posso spiegare materialemnte cosa è successo ma è stata una forza che ci ha uniti, un attrazione così forte che non ho saputo resistere. *è passato piu' di un mese prima che scopassimo *la prima volta, e quando ci siamo decisi è stato stupendo.
> mio marito perchè è immaturo? non si prende nessuna responsabilità, i suoi unici interessi sono lo champagne, montecarlo, i giochi elettronici, e spendere in vestiti. tutto qui. per darti un idea l'altra sera io non c'ero ho lasciato delle medicine con istruzioni vocali e scritte, ha dato la medicina sbagliata alla bambina. non aggiungo altro. anzi è infantile anche quando mi scopa.punto.



Quello che scrivi e' di un incontro casuale... il resto e' premeditazione NON CASUALITA'... gli amanti non capitano mai, scusa, ma ci vuole *anche(!!!!!)* la predisposizione per finire a letto con qualcuno... 

Per quanto riguarda il sesso, ci vuole una certa sensibilita' a letto... non parlo di sentimenti solo sensibilita'... chi non ce l'ha si limita a scopare.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Novembre 2007)

*casa*

Di donne che se la raccontano se ne incontrano tante ...ma tu sei eccezionale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E il bello è che qualcuno crede alla tua versione...che fa più acqua del Titanic


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> non ho mai detto che mio marito non è un cazzuto. quando l'ho conosciuto la pagavo io la benzina in macchina senno' a piedi. quello che è ora è per merito suo, un po' mio e un po' del babbino che ci aveva l'azienda. lui l'ha presa l'ha trasformata e via così. ma al di fuori del lavoro è un bimbone che non si prende una responsabilità. stiamo comodi ma grazie anche a me, non solo per lui. l'altro per me è uomo, è un cassa integrato con altra occupazione, ma uomo. uomo a letto e fuori e mi faceva sentire tranquilla e serena, chi non avrebbe fatto andare in palla. *ma che mi frega a me dei soldi, volgio la felicità e i soldi non la danno*, e il mio matrimonio ne è la riprova


Verissimo ma te in questo momento ti spari soldi da una parte e ........dall'altra parte, facile a parole, e poi da come parli di tuo marito..........maroooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   è pura vendetta quello che stai facendo.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

A conclusione di tutte queste riflessioni mie e vostre posso solo sintetizzare: che sono stronza forse si, cerco vendetta forse si, non è nel mio stile, ma dopo tante delusioni e ferite forse come ha detto il mio amante le sto mettendo tutte infila per poi fare il saldo, perchè rimango con lui? non per soldi sono piu' che autosufficiente ma in fondo gli volgio ancora bene e vorrei capire aldilà di tutto questo rancore che non riesco a scrollarmi di dosso se qualcosa è ancora da recuperare; che sono un illusa e me la racconto forse si, chi non cerca amore e chi non cerca di sentirsi speciale per qualcuno a chi non piace sentirsi di nuovo viva dopo tante sofferenze; che sono una zoccola e chi ha mai detto di no, hai ragione bisogna essere predisposti per tradire, non l'ho mai fatto e ne ho avute di occasioni forse questa volta ero piu' debole e non sono riuscita a trattenermi, forse cercavo incosciamente e stupidamente la via piu' semplice per uscire da qualcosa che non mi soddisfa piu'...... chi ha detto che son perfetta, sono un essere umano, e sbaglio come tutti, la mia intenzione era capire ancora di piu' in cosa ho sbagliato per non rifarlo.  ho fatto del male, me ne rendo conto, ne ho fatto a me, a lui, a lei che non sa' che esisto, a l'altro, e a tutti quelli che mi sono vicino e che ho trascurato. a parte questo non mi sento in colpa, mai avuto sensi di colpa per essere stata con lui, mai, non mi pento egoisticamente per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me, e non per gli altri. ci ho riflettuto tanto prima di farlo, ma ripeto ero stufa di soffrire per tante cose che ho voluto fare qualcosa per me, forse volevo mettermi alla prova per capire se era giusto continuare una storia che ha poco senso, e con gran stupidità ho pensato che sarei voluta morire avendo provato a fare sesso con un altro uomo. non sono perfetta e non cerco scusanti, ma si impara dagli errori o perlomeno lo spero.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

A conclusione di tutte queste riflessioni mie e vostre posso solo sintetizzare: che sono stronza forse si, cerco vendetta forse si, non è nel mio stile, ma dopo tante delusioni e ferite forse come ha detto il mio amante le sto mettendo tutte infila per poi fare il saldo, perchè rimango con lui? non per soldi sono piu' che autosufficiente ma in fondo gli volgio ancora bene e vorrei capire aldilà di tutto questo rancore che non riesco a scrollarmi di dosso se qualcosa è ancora da recuperare; che sono un illusa e me la racconto forse si, chi non cerca amore e chi non cerca di sentirsi speciale per qualcuno a chi non piace sentirsi di nuovo viva dopo tante sofferenze; che sono una zoccola e chi ha mai detto di no, hai ragione bisogna essere predisposti per tradire, non l'ho mai fatto e ne ho avute di occasioni forse questa volta ero piu' debole e non sono riuscita a trattenermi, forse cercavo incosciamente e stupidamente la via piu' semplice per uscire da qualcosa che non mi soddisfa piu'...... chi ha detto che son perfetta, sono un essere umano, e sbaglio come tutti, la mia intenzione era capire ancora di piu' in cosa ho sbagliato per non rifarlo.  ho fatto del male, me ne rendo conto, ne ho fatto a me, a lui, a lei che non sa' che esisto, a l'altro, e a tutti quelli che mi sono vicino e che ho trascurato. a parte questo non mi sento in colpa, mai avuto sensi di colpa per essere stata con lui, mai, non mi pento egoisticamente per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me, e non per gli altri. ci ho riflettuto tanto prima di farlo, ma ripeto ero stufa di soffrire per tante cose che ho voluto fare qualcosa per me, forse volevo mettermi alla prova per capire se era giusto continuare una storia che ha poco senso, e con gran stupidità ho pensato che sarei voluta morire avendo provato a fare sesso con un altro uomo. non sono perfetta e non cerco scusanti, ma si impara dagli errori o perlomeno lo spero.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> A conclusione di tutte queste riflessioni mie e vostre posso solo sintetizzare: che sono stronza forse si, cerco vendetta forse si, non è nel mio stile, ma dopo tante delusioni e ferite forse come ha detto il mio amante le sto mettendo tutte infila per poi fare il saldo, perchè rimango con lui? non per soldi sono piu' che autosufficiente ma in fondo gli volgio ancora bene e vorrei capire aldilà di tutto questo rancore che non riesco a scrollarmi di dosso se qualcosa è ancora da recuperare; che sono un illusa e me la racconto forse si, chi non cerca amore e chi non cerca di sentirsi speciale per qualcuno a chi non piace sentirsi di nuovo viva dopo tante sofferenze; che sono una zoccola e chi ha mai detto di no, hai ragione bisogna essere predisposti per tradire, non l'ho mai fatto e ne ho avute di occasioni forse questa volta ero piu' debole e non sono riuscita a trattenermi, forse cercavo incosciamente e stupidamente la via piu' semplice per uscire da qualcosa che non mi soddisfa piu'...... chi ha detto che son perfetta, sono un essere umano, e sbaglio come tutti, la mia intenzione era capire ancora di piu' in cosa ho sbagliato per non rifarlo.  ho fatto del male, me ne rendo conto, ne ho fatto a me, a lui, a lei che non sa' che esisto, a l'altro, e a tutti quelli che mi sono vicino e che ho trascurato. a parte questo non mi sento in colpa, mai avuto sensi di colpa per essere stata con lui, mai, non mi pento egoisticamente per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me, e non per gli altri. ci ho riflettuto tanto prima di farlo, ma ripeto ero stufa di soffrire per tante cose che ho voluto fare qualcosa per me, forse volevo mettermi alla prova per capire se era giusto continuare una storia che ha poco senso, e con gran stupidità ho pensato che sarei voluta morire avendo provato a fare sesso con un altro uomo. non sono perfetta e non cerco scusanti, ma si impara dagli errori o perlomeno lo spero.


Mi fai venire male, mi sembra di sentire parlare mia moglie con le sue mezze verità


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Mi fai venire male, mi sembra di sentire parlare mia moglie con le sue mezze verità


fammi capire perchè mezze verità?

ps. pensavo tu fossi donna! perlomeno un consiglio dall'altro sesso.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero tanto, e si capisce quando uno è ferito. In ogni caso visto che me lo avete chiesto son Stefania


al di la dei giudizi che puoi aver ricevuto rivedo molti elementi della tua storia in cio che e capitato a me. anche io sposato, con figli piccoli anche io deluso dal matrimonio, anche io traditore.... mi sono molto innamorato di questa mia collega e abbiamo vissuto una storia intensa durata piu di un anno. tutto e finito da molti mesi. avrei lasciato moglie e figli per questa storia, ne sono certo l'avrei fatto. questa storia credo come molte ha trovato fertile nella mancanza di dialogo nella mancnza di momenti; il mio sport era denigrare una persona  con cui avevo vissuto tutta la vita. cercavo motivi per dissolvere il mio legame. la mia amante, sebbene trattata da principessa disse di no, ho sofferto moltissimo, c'era molto in quel legame ma....dissolta la nebbia di quel sentimento e passati alcuni mesi di cui un paio fuori di casa, ufficialmente per motivi di lavoro, ho visto le cose con occhi diversi; il che non vuol dire recuperare il proprio matrimonio a tutti I costi, il mio lo considero ancora a rischio, ma significa non pensare e non considerare una storia clandestina come la panacea di ogni male. anzi..... una storia clandestina, di per se molto eccitante, per concretizzarsi costruisce sul dolore, di chi la vive, dei figli e dei congiunti. non e' facile. piu' onesto e' guardarsi dentro decretare la fine del proprio matrimonio, lasciarsi civilmente e dopo qualche tempo di solitudine si e' pronti forse di nuovo a relazionarsi in maniera sana, senza confronti, senza facili paragoni, di letto, di vita o altro. questo ovviamente vale se si cercano sentimenti autentici. se si cerca solamente un evasione momentanea, per quanto deprecabile per molti, Il discorso e' ben diverso. questo era per dirti di stare attenta alle nebbie in cui queste storie inevitabilmente ci avvolgono ed il giuduzio che ora dai a molte cose potresti rivederlo in maniera radicale in futuro ed aver fatto scelte affrettate puo' compromettere molte cose. capisco comunque il tuo senso di 'solitudine'  che e' l'humus ideale per aprire noi stessi ad una persona nuova che, magari, ci cerca con insistenza. un caro saluto e soprattutto in bocca al lupo.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> A conclusione di tutte queste riflessioni mie e vostre posso solo sintetizzare: che sono stronza forse si, cerco vendetta forse si, non è nel mio stile, ma dopo tante delusioni e ferite forse come ha detto il mio amante le sto mettendo tutte infila per poi fare il saldo, perchè rimango con lui? non per soldi sono piu' che autosufficiente ma in fondo gli volgio ancora bene e vorrei capire aldilà di tutto questo rancore che non riesco a scrollarmi di dosso se qualcosa è ancora da recuperare; che sono un illusa e me la racconto forse si, chi non cerca amore e chi non cerca di sentirsi speciale per qualcuno a chi non piace sentirsi di nuovo viva dopo tante sofferenze; che sono una zoccola e chi ha mai detto di no, hai ragione bisogna essere predisposti per tradire, non l'ho mai fatto e ne ho avute di occasioni forse questa volta ero piu' debole e non sono riuscita a trattenermi, forse cercavo incosciamente e stupidamente la via piu' semplice per uscire da qualcosa che non mi soddisfa piu'...... chi ha detto che son perfetta, sono un essere umano, e sbaglio come tutti, la mia intenzione era capire ancora di piu' in cosa ho sbagliato per non rifarlo. ho fatto del male, me ne rendo conto, ne ho fatto a me, a lui, a lei che non sa' che esisto, a l'altro, e a tutti quelli che mi sono vicino e che ho trascurato. a parte questo non mi sento in colpa, mai avuto sensi di colpa per essere stata con lui, mai, non mi pento egoisticamente per una volta ho fatto qualcosa per me, e non per gli altri. ci ho riflettuto tanto prima di farlo, ma ripeto ero stufa di soffrire per tante cose che ho voluto fare qualcosa per me, forse volevo mettermi alla prova per capire se era giusto continuare una storia che ha poco senso, e con gran stupidità ho pensato che sarei voluta morire avendo provato a fare sesso con un altro uomo. non sono perfetta e non cerco scusanti, ma si impara dagli errori o perlomeno lo spero.


a me sembri una donna molto forte di carattere. più di tanto questa esperienza non sconvolgerà la tua vita. 
tuttosommato se sai già che vuoi restare con tuo marito e che gli vuoi bene nonostante i suoi difetti, vuol dire che anche per te la storia con l'altro è stata un bel momento ma con la data di scadenza già codificata.
non ti sei fatta troppo male..


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> fammi capire perchè mezze verità?
> 
> ps. pensavo tu fossi donna! perlomeno un consiglio dall'altro sesso.


Allora per primo cosa io sono io così come mi ha conosciuto all'età di 17 anni sono cresciuto maturato ma fondamentalmente sono lo stesso.....solo lei dice che sono cambiato.
Dopo il tradimento mi ha accusato di stare al pc...verissimo però perchè ci stavo? semplice perchè la mandavo a dormire e montavo di guardia ai bimbi.
A differenza di voi da noi è saltata fuori la storia dei soldi.....già già nessuno dice però che il primo figlio è nato con un mutuo sulla testa per la sua paura del parto e che i miei figli asilo privato e scuola privata che mi portano via pure le mutande.......da qui non si esce mai per andare in una pizzeria al ristorante teatro etc etc......però nessuno si ricorda che siamo sempre in rosso ed è lei la prima a non volerlo fare perchè ci sono i bimbi, ma guarda caso è diventata una mia pecca.....e poi altre cazzatine che come vedi dette da me prendono un altra piega, per finire dulcis in fundus il discorso di provare con un altro uomo perchè *LEI *almeno una volta nella vita voleva provare con un altro con tutto il culo che *solo lei* si è fatto e si fa qualcosa per lei si meritava di farlo no? se dico io una cosa del genere mi prendo del porco malato mi prepara le valige e in quattro quatrotto sono fuori di casa (PS minacce che mi ha fatto durante il suo tradimento solo perchè chattavo con una tipa a scopo esclusivo di amicizia e BASTA).....ecco le mezze verità.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Novembre 2007)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> al di la dei giudizi che puoi aver ricevuto rivedo molti elementi della tua storia in cio che e capitato a me. anche io sposato, con figli piccoli anche io deluso dal matrimonio, anche io traditore.... mi sono molto innamorato di questa mia collega e abbiamo vissuto una storia intensa durata piu di un anno. tutto e finito da molti mesi. avrei lasciato moglie e figli per questa storia, ne sono certo l'avrei fatto. *questa storia credo come molte ha trovato fertile nella mancanza di dialogo nella mancnza di momenti*; il mio sport era denigrare una persona con cui avevo vissuto tutta la vita. *cercavo motivi per dissolvere il mio legame.* la mia amante, sebbene trattata da principessa disse di no, ho sofferto moltissimo, c'era molto in quel legame ma....*dissolta la nebbia* di quel sentimento e passati alcuni mesi di cui un paio fuori di casa, ufficialmente per motivi di lavoro, *ho visto le cose con occhi diversi*; il che non vuol dire recuperare il proprio matrimonio a tutti I costi, il mio lo considero ancora a rischio, ma significa non pensare e *non considerare una storia clandestina come la panacea di ogni male*. anzi..... *una storia clandestina, di per se molto eccitante, per concretizzarsi costruisce sul dolore*, di chi la vive, dei figli e dei congiunti. non e' facile. piu' onesto e' guardarsi dentro decretare la fine del proprio matrimonio, lasciarsi civilmente e dopo qualche tempo di solitudine si e' pronti forse di nuovo a relazionarsi in maniera sana, senza confronti, senza facili paragoni, di letto, di vita o altro. questo ovviamente vale se si cercano sentimenti autentici. se si cerca solamente un evasione momentanea, per quanto deprecabile per molti, Il discorso e' ben diverso. questo era per dirti di stare attenta alle nebbie in cui queste storie inevitabilmente ci avvolgono ed il giuduzio che ora dai a molte cose potresti rivederlo in maniera radicale in futuro ed aver fatto scelte affrettate puo' compromettere molte cose. capisco comunque il tuo senso di 'solitudine' che e' l'humus ideale per aprire noi stessi ad una persona nuova che, magari, ci cerca con insistenza. un caro saluto e soprattutto in bocca al lupo.
> 
> bastardo dentro




































cara casa, solo un appunto: tu dici che con l'amante ti sentivi sicura e serena. Ti credo, anche a me accadeva (sono stata con un uomo sposato) ma la ragione io la spaevo bene e non è l'amore, bensì il vivere senza aspettative e senza identità e per alcune ore sentirsi leggeri, quasi inconsistenti... l'insostenibile leggerezza dell'essere, direbbe un autore che amo molto...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Allora per primo cosa io sono io così come mi ha conosciuto all'età di 17 anni sono cresciuto maturato ma fondamentalmente sono lo stesso.....solo lei dice che sono cambiato.
> Dopo il tradimento mi ha accusato di stare al pc...verissimo però perchè ci stavo? semplice perchè la mandavo a dormire e montavo di guardia ai bimbi.
> A differenza di voi da noi è saltata fuori la storia dei soldi.....già già nessuno dice però che il primo figlio è nato con un mutuo sulla testa per la sua paura del parto e che i miei figli asilo privato e scuola privata che mi portano via pure le mutande.......da qui non si esce mai per andare in una pizzeria al ristorante teatro etc etc......però nessuno si ricorda che siamo sempre in rosso ed è lei la prima a non volerlo fare perchè ci sono i bimbi, ma guarda caso è diventata una mia pecca.....e poi altre cazzatine che come vedi dette da me prendono un altra piega, per finire dulcis in fundus il discorso di provare con un altro uomo perchè *LEI *almeno una volta nella vita voleva provare con un altro con tutto il culo che *solo lei* si è fatto e si fa qualcosa per lei si meritava di farlo no? se dico io una cosa del genere mi prendo del porco malato mi prepara le valige e in quattro quatrotto sono fuori di casa (PS minacce che mi ha fatto durante il suo tradimento solo perchè chattavo con una tipa a scopo esclusivo di amicizia e BASTA).....ecco le mezze verità.


Senti sarò sincera non ci ho capito molto. Anche noi ci siamo conosciuti a 17 anni, era così ed è rimasto così. Invece di studiare ora lavora, per il resto sempre uguale..... Mi rivedo molto in te, spesso le mie amiche dicono che sono io l'uomo di famiglia, io gestisco, io organizzo, io aggiusto e tante volte io pago, la mia macchina è un pony express. Mai avuto aiuto da lui, mai. Io lavoro anche 10 ore il giorno, mi sono sempre occupata della famiglia, di lui, della sua famiglia, di mia madre sola, del cane, del coniglio e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta, compresa la ristrutturazione della nuova casa. La mattina quando mia filgia aveva due mesi partivo di casa armata di carrozza, seggiolina, due borse con i cambi, latte e tiralatte in sintesi una bestia da soma, quando tornavo la sera alle nove avevo anche i sacchi della spesa, mai avuto una mano, dico mai. Io non per vantarmi ma sono una con le palle sul lavoro e in casa e francamente quando sento parlare di donne come tua moglie non mi girano le palle ma di piu', perchè si apprezzassero quello che hanno in casa! Io ho voluto provare ad avere un altro uomo, perchè mi piaceva, lui mi attirava come il miele, e ripeto non volevo morire avendo scopato con un solo uomo. Sarò anche stupida ma come dico sempre sono una donna e nel mio dna c'è anche un po' quello di gallina!


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> .... Mi rivedo molto in te, spesso le mie amiche dicono che sono io l'uomo di famiglia, io gestisco, io organizzo, io aggiusto e tante volte io pago, la mia macchina è un pony express. Mai avuto aiuto da lui, mai.


Ecco, comincia a cambiare atteggiamento. A chiedere tu. A non fare tutto da sola. Io non ho mai tradito il mio ex marito ma ti capisco, avrei voluto farlo appunto perché l'amore esiste, dentro di me lo sapevo, e non era certo lui, e alla fine se n'è andato. Comincia a lasciarti andare. Non solo in QUEL senso. Ti andranno tutti contro all'inizio, perché sono abituati alla tua forza e alla tua autonomia. Probabile che già da bambina tu abbia ricoperto questo ruolo... Scrollatelo di dosso!!! Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Senti sarò sincera non ci ho capito molto. Anche noi ci siamo conosciuti a 17 anni, era così ed è rimasto così. Invece di studiare ora lavora, per il resto sempre uguale..... Mi rivedo molto in te, spesso le mie amiche dicono che sono io l'uomo di famiglia, io gestisco, io organizzo, io aggiusto e tante volte io pago, la mia macchina è un pony express. Mai avuto aiuto da lui, mai. Io lavoro anche 10 ore il giorno, mi sono sempre occupata della famiglia, di lui, della sua famiglia, di mia madre sola, del cane, del coniglio e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta, compresa la ristrutturazione della nuova casa. La mattina quando mia filgia aveva due mesi partivo di casa armata di carrozza, seggiolina, due borse con i cambi, latte e tiralatte in sintesi una bestia da soma, quando tornavo la sera alle nove avevo anche i sacchi della spesa, mai avuto una mano, dico mai. Io non per vantarmi ma sono una con le palle sul lavoro e in casa e francamente quando sento parlare di donne come tua moglie non mi girano le palle ma di piu', perchè si apprezzassero quello che hanno in casa! Io ho voluto provare ad avere un altro uomo, perchè mi piaceva, lui mi attirava come il miele, e ripeto non volevo morire avendo scopato con un solo uomo. Sarò anche stupida ma come dico sempre sono una donna e nel mio dna c'è anche un po' quello di gallina!


Ormai è quasi un anno che frequento questo forum ne ho lette di cotte e di crude e comprendo perchè delle volte si arriva a tradire ma non lo giustifico, perchè non comprendo come si possa far del male a una persona e non solo perchè poi alla fine si tradisce tutti quelli che ci stanno intorno figli compresi, senza aver almeno tentato di parlarne delle proprie insoddisfazioni dei propri problemi con il partner, persona che comunque per molti anni ha condiviso parte della propria vita nel bene nel male, e se comunque è stronzo di natura non comprendo manco perchè bisogna arrivare a mettersi al suo livello e dire.... tiè te l'ho fatta, per di continuando a starci insieme, magari poi anche come nel mio caso anche con crisi di gelosia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .........boh qualcosa non mi quadra, siamo fatti strani ne


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ormai è quasi un anno che frequento questo forum ne ho lette di cotte e di crude e comprendo perchè delle volte si arriva a tradire ma non lo giustifico, perchè non comprendo come si possa far del male a una persona e non solo perchè poi alla fine si tradisce tutti quelli che ci stanno intorno figli compresi, senza aver almeno tentato di parlarne delle proprie insoddisfazioni dei propri problemi con il partner, persona che comunque per molti anni ha condiviso parte della propria vita nel bene nel male, e se comunque è stronzo di natura non comprendo manco perchè bisogna arrivare a mettersi al suo livello e dire.... tiè te l'ho fatta, per di continuando a starci insieme, magari poi anche come nel mio caso anche con crisi di gelosia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Citando un ultima tua affermazione ti dico cio' che penso "la natura unama è strana e bislacca solo perchè la vogliamo vedere così, aldilà delle leggi e delle morali che ci imponiamo in fondo siamo animali e come tali agiamo". In merito al primo pezzo ripeto chi ti ha detto che non ho parlato con lui, ho perso la voce, continuando a parlare, gli ho detto andiamo da un avvocato, anche ieri sera dopo il forum a casa gli ho parlato, e continuo a parlare, e ho anche detto che visto che ho cominciato a parlare se ne deve preoccupare perchè quando smetterò probabilmente agiro'. Perchè non mi sono ancora separata l'ho già spiegato, e aggiungo dopo aver vissuto la separazione e il divorzio dei miei conclusasi con la mia testimonianza in tribunale forse vorrei trovare il modo piu' soft per evitare a mia figlia questa via crucis. Sai finchè siamo in casa siamo tutti bravi, poi appena fuori ci si attacca anche ai peli del culo per fartela pagare......... giusto per citare le sue parole se ci separiamo vendiamo la casa se non lo vuoi fare stai attenta a quando attraversi la strada!!!!!! Tutti buoni e cari............ ma poi......... cmq non me l'hai fatta!!!!! se vuoi approfondire .......


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> ho delle grandi responsabilità nei confronti di mia figlia, sono sua madre e non credo che debba farne l'elenco, primo fra tutti credo di pensare e meditare bene sulle scelte da fare nel rapporto fra me e suo padre. francamente vorrei evitare di farle vivere quello che ho vissuto io. per lui non mi sento grandi responsabilità, del resto lui non se ne prende ne miei confronti. ha me che gestisce la sua vita, la sua famiglia, e sua figlia. parliamo di un padre che conosce il pediatra di sua filglia perchè era il suo e non sà dove era l'asilo di sua filglia, in tre anni non ci è mai andato. al di fuori del lavoro dove ha delle grandi palle è un eterno bambino e forse io in tutti questi anni ho sbagliato e tanto.


... certo che hai sbagliato... hai accettato TU un ruolo che non ti andava bene... di certo, comunque, la soluzione dell'amante non ti porterà molto lontana... inoltre, non so bene cosa tu voglia risparmiare a tua figlia, di certo, non le hai risparmiato una madre che si fa l'amante... questo è certo... 

... circa le responsabilità verso tuo marito... vedi, i comportamenti degli altri vengono agiti anche e soprattutto perché gli vengono consentiti... e tu, hai consentito... quindi... un po' fanciullesco chiamarsene fuori... ora...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certo che hai sbagliato... hai accettato TU un ruolo che non ti andava bene... di certo, comunque, la soluzione dell'amante non ti porterà molto lontana... inoltre, non so bene cosa tu voglia risparmiare a tua figlia, di certo, non le hai risparmiato una madre che si fa l'amante... questo è certo...
> 
> ... circa le responsabilità verso tuo marito... vedi, i comportamenti degli altri vengono agiti anche e soprattutto perché gli vengono consentiti... e tu, hai consentito... quindi... un po' fanciullesco chiamarsene fuori... ora...


 
In primis credo che se ti leggevi i messaggi che ci sono fino ad ora ti potevi riparmiare queste affermazioni. Cosa intendi che non le ho riparmiato un amante, mia figlia era con me mentre scopavo con lui??????? No eh allora! E' così disonorevole farsi l'amante? Non credo, non esisterebbe questo forum che pare sia frequentato da tanti che se ne vantano anche di averne avuti piu' di uno. Cosa voglio riparmiare a mia figlia te lo dico e subito. Vivere con due genitori che non si amano, che non si sopportano e che cominciano a litigare, non solo cominciano a litigare tutti in famiglia, e tu non capisci perchè litigano e hai solo cinque anni. E litigano tanto bene che è diventato un sport che dura quasi ventanni, un litigio che finisce con me teste in tribunale e alla fine si placa nel silenzio assoluto. Sai che vedo, vedo ora mia madre felice e mio padre felice sono riusciti dopo tante stronzate a sotterrare l'ascia di guerra e riescono a stare in una stanza a godersi la nipote senza litigare. questo volgio risparmiare, volgio trovare il sistema di chiudere in maniera soft, senza che niente ricada su di lei. Aggiungo io ho delle responsabilità verso mio marito quante lui ne ha ne miei confronti come si dice una mano lava l'altra e tutte e due lavano il viso. Se ci tiene a me che si dia da fare.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> In primis credo che se ti leggevi i messaggi che ci sono fino ad ora ti potevi riparmiare queste affermazioni. Cosa intendi che non le ho riparmiato un amante, mia figlia era con me mentre scopavo con lui??????? No eh allora! E' così disonorevole farsi l'amante? Non credo, non esisterebbe questo forum che pare sia frequentato da tanti che se ne vantano anche di averne avuti piu' di uno. Cosa voglio riparmiare a mia figlia te lo dico e subito. Vivere con due genitori che non si amano, che non si sopportano e che cominciano a litigare, non solo cominciano a litigare tutti in famiglia, e tu non capisci perchè litigano e hai solo cinque anni. E litigano tanto bene che è diventato un sport che dura quasi ventanni, un litigio che finisce con me teste in tribunale e alla fine si placa nel silenzio assoluto. Sai che vedo, vedo ora mia madre felice e mio padre felice sono riusciti dopo tante stronzate a sotterrare l'ascia di guerra e riescono a stare in una stanza a godersi la nipote senza litigare. questo volgio risparmiare, volgio trovare il sistema di chiudere in maniera soft, senza che niente ricada su di lei. Aggiungo io ho delle responsabilità verso mio marito quante lui ne ha ne miei confronti come si dice una mano lava l'altra e tutte e due lavano il viso. Se ci tiene a me che si dia da fare.


... vedi, non serve "dire"... non serve "mostrare"... gli esseri umani, specialmente i bambini, "sentono" anche quel che non si dice... e "vedono" anche quel che non viene mostrato... credi, forse, che tua figlia non si sia accorta degli intrallazzi, dei gorghi emotivi, dei gesti che mutano... pensi che non si sia accorta che il conto non torna?... vuoi trovare il sistema per chiudere in maniera soft?... lodevole... intanto, hai trovato il sistema per farti l'amante... il primo è un proprosito, il secondo, un fatto... evidentemente, hai un problema di raccordo tra le intenzioni e le azioni... come minimo... vedi, non è che tuo marito debba dimostrare di "tenere a te"... siete ENTRAMBI che dovete dimostrare di tenere alla vostra RELAZIONE... e ripeto, i FATTI, ci dicono che, lui, forse, se la fa con la Play Station e nel frattempo, tu, te la fai con l'amante... questi sono i FATTI... poi, puoi pur star qui a raccontarmi delle tue intenzioni... avere l'amante è deplorevole?... dipende... dipende... se devo guardare ai tuoi BUONI PROPOSITI, di tutelare tua figlia, di gestire in maniera soft i tuoi problemi famigliari, che vuoi che ti dica? Farsi l'amante è in assoluta contraddizione con quanto scrivi... se, invece, ti sei fatta l'amante per "scopare" o per "fare solo sesso", chi se ne frega?... affari tuoi... ma poi, non venire qui a fare la mammina preoccupata per la figlioletta e per il manage famigliare... capito l'antifona?... non puoi pretendere d'esser l'una e l'altra... è il principio di non-contraddizione a dirlo...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

senti cerchero' di replicare come mi viene. aspettavo di sicuro uno come te che mi analizzava per capire che ho fatto una cazzata! menomale che ci sei tu a dirmi che mia figlia se ne potrebbe essere accorta soprattutto per i miei possibili sbalzi di umore! dei miei intrallazzi credo se ne sia accorta poco, la mia relazione, visto che non lo sai ma non l'hai neanche chiesto, è stata gestita solo nelle ore di di lavoro, via chat e telefono, e gli incontri fra me e lui avvenivano quando andava bene 1 volta alla settimana. io non faccio la mammina preoccupata è qualcuno che me lo ha chiesto, forse tu???? che tipo di responsabilità sentivo verso di lei?????? e che cosa volevo evitarle?????? passando poi oltre se ci si tiene a un rapporto ci si da' da fare, certo e aspettavo che me lo dicevi tu! se leggevi le cose che ho scritto magari capivi che io è un bel po' che faccio e parlo, ma come dice mia madre che non è una grande filosofa a certa gente si ficca meglio nel culo che in testa! a conclusione prendo di buon grado le tue critiche e le accetto perchè mi piace ascoltare chi mi fa' vedere le cose da un angolo diverso dal mio, ma credo che forse prima di attaccare cerca di capire chi hai di fronte, sai non siamo tutte galline che si fan l'amante per scopare, per provare l'adrenalina di un incontro furtivo o per provare sensazioni da capogiro. io sto solo dicendo che se l'ho fatto qualcosa si è rotto, e voglio capirlo, ricordati uno entra da una porta se viene lasciata aperta io sono entrata nella sua e lui nella mia, sono io ora che l'ho chiusa forse perchè mi sono resa contro di aver sbagliato, e forse sto cercando di capire qualcosa di piu' di me, cosa voglio fare della mia vita e dove voglio andare. il mio intento è quello di confrontarmi con persone che hanno vissuto quello che ho vissuto io per  capire, se volevo una predica andavo dal mio parroco e me la cavavo con qualche ave maria e padre nostro.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

senti cerchero' di replicare come mi viene. aspettavo di sicuro uno come te che mi analizzava per capire che ho fatto una cazzata! menomale che ci sei tu a dirmi che mia figlia se ne potrebbe essere accorta soprattutto per i miei possibili sbalzi di umore! dei miei intrallazzi credo se ne sia accorta poco, la mia relazione, visto che non lo sai ma non l'hai neanche chiesto, è stata gestita solo nelle ore di di lavoro, via chat e telefono, e gli incontri fra me e lui avvenivano quando andava bene 1 volta alla settimana. io non faccio la mammina preoccupata è qualcuno che me lo ha chiesto, forse tu???? che tipo di responsabilità sentivo verso di lei?????? e che cosa volevo evitarle?????? passando poi oltre se ci si tiene a un rapporto ci si da' da fare, certo e aspettavo che me lo dicevi tu! se leggevi le cose che ho scritto magari capivi che io è un bel po' che faccio e parlo, ma come dice mia madre che non è una grande filosofa a certa gente si ficca meglio nel culo che in testa! a conclusione prendo di buon grado le tue critiche e le accetto perchè mi piace ascoltare chi mi fa' vedere le cose da un angolo diverso dal mio, ma credo che forse prima di attaccare cerca di capire chi hai di fronte, sai non siamo tutte galline che si fan l'amante per scopare, per provare l'adrenalina di un incontro furtivo o per provare sensazioni da capogiro. io sto solo dicendo che se l'ho fatto qualcosa si è rotto, e voglio capirlo, ricordati uno entra da una porta se viene lasciata aperta io sono entrata nella sua e lui nella mia, sono io ora che l'ho chiusa forse perchè mi sono resa contro di aver sbagliato, e forse sto cercando di capire qualcosa di piu' di me, cosa voglio fare della mia vita e dove voglio andare. il mio intento è quello di confrontarmi con persone che hanno vissuto quello che ho vissuto io per  capire, se volevo una predica andavo dal mio parroco e me la cavavo con qualche ave maria e padre nostro.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> In primis credo che se ti leggevi i messaggi che ci sono fino ad ora ti potevi riparmiare queste affermazioni. Cosa intendi che non le ho riparmiato un amante, mia figlia era con me mentre scopavo con lui??????? No eh allora! E' così disonorevole farsi l'amante? Non credo, non esisterebbe questo forum che pare sia frequentato da tanti che se ne vantano anche di averne avuti piu' di uno. Cosa voglio riparmiare a mia figlia te lo dico e subito. Vivere con due genitori che non si amano, che non si sopportano e che cominciano a litigare, non solo cominciano a litigare tutti in famiglia, e tu non capisci perchè litigano e hai solo cinque anni. E litigano tanto bene che è diventato un sport che dura quasi ventanni, un litigio che finisce con me teste in tribunale e alla fine si placa nel silenzio assoluto. Sai che vedo, vedo ora mia madre felice e mio padre felice sono riusciti dopo tante stronzate a sotterrare l'ascia di guerra e riescono a stare in una stanza a godersi la nipote senza litigare. questo volgio risparmiare, volgio trovare il sistema di chiudere in maniera soft, senza che niente ricada su di lei. Aggiungo io ho delle responsabilità verso mio marito quante lui ne ha ne miei confronti come si dice una mano lava l'altra e tutte e due lavano il viso. Se ci tiene a me che si dia da fare.


Tranquilla, oggi si è alzato così...altre volte dice che bisogna seguire la propria natura...espandersi liberamente in ogni dove... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari dovresti solo capire che non è l'amante la soluzione, che quella può esser la molla che ti rende ormai insopportabile il menage famigliare precedente e quindi agire, questo si, conseguentemente, ma indipendentemente dall'altro...per te stessa e, come dici tu, per tua figlia..


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> senti cerchero' di replicare come mi viene. aspettavo di sicuro uno come te che mi analizzava per capire che ho fatto una cazzata! menomale che ci sei tu a dirmi che mia figlia se ne potrebbe essere accorta soprattutto per i miei possibili sbalzi di umore! dei miei intrallazzi credo se ne sia accorta poco, la mia relazione, visto che non lo sai ma non l'hai neanche chiesto, è stata gestita solo nelle ore di di lavoro, via chat e telefono, e gli incontri fra me e lui avvenivano quando andava bene 1 volta alla settimana. io non faccio la mammina preoccupata è qualcuno che me lo ha chiesto, forse tu???? che tipo di responsabilità sentivo verso di lei?????? e che cosa volevo evitarle?????? passando poi oltre se ci si tiene a un rapporto ci si da' da fare, certo e aspettavo che me lo dicevi tu! se leggevi le cose che ho scritto magari capivi che io è un bel po' che faccio e parlo, ma come dice mia madre che non è una grande filosofa a certa gente si ficca meglio nel culo che in testa! a conclusione prendo di buon grado le tue critiche e le accetto perchè mi piace ascoltare chi mi fa' vedere le cose da un angolo diverso dal mio, ma credo che forse prima di attaccare cerca di capire chi hai di fronte, sai non siamo tutte galline che si fan l'amante per scopare, per provare l'adrenalina di un incontro furtivo o per provare sensazioni da capogiro. io sto solo dicendo che se l'ho fatto qualcosa si è rotto, e voglio capirlo, ricordati uno entra da una porta se viene lasciata aperta io sono entrata nella sua e lui nella mia, sono io ora che l'ho chiusa forse perchè mi sono resa contro di aver sbagliato, e forse sto cercando di capire qualcosa di piu' di me, cosa voglio fare della mia vita e dove voglio andare. il mio intento è quello di confrontarmi con persone che hanno vissuto quello che ho vissuto io per capire, se volevo una predica andavo dal mio parroco e me la cavavo con qualche ave maria e padre nostro.


... eh, sì... lo so... quello che scrivo ti disturba... e molto... vedi, ho evidenziato le TUE contraddizioni... ho toccato il tuo ruolo di mamma premurosa, dimostrandoti che, forse, non è proprio così... vedi, quando affermi che qualcosa "_si è rotto_", dimentichi di dire che alla *manutenzione* di quella cosa, ci dovevi pensare TU assieme a tuo marito... le cose, non si rompono da sole... per incanto... 

... hai lasciato la porta aperta e l'hai fatto entrare... benissimo... è una possibile scelta... una possibilità... ma raccontarti, poi, che sì, l'amante ce l'avevi... ma lo tenevi asetticamente isolato nelle ore di lavoro, via chat e telefono... che lo vedevi una volta sola in settimana... potranno anche sembrarti aspetti rassicuranti e assolventi ma, vedi, è l'energia, l'investimento emotivo, quel che conta... energie emotive che tu hai deciso di _sottrarre_ alla tua famiglia e a tua figlia, per _riversarle_ sul tuo amante... questo, ripeto, è un fatto... tua figlia se n'è resa conto "_poco_"?... quel "poco", _basta e avanza_... credimi... guarda che non ce l'ho con te... semplicemente detesto le ipocrisie... mi piacciono le persone che sanno assumersi le responsabilità delle proprie azioni... senza raccontarsi come _vittime_, descrivendo gli altri come _carnefici_... senza raccontarsi di essere _madri premurose_ e _generose_, per poi agire pensando esclusivamente a _sé stesse_... chiamiamo le cose per quel che sono...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla, oggi si è alzato così...altre volte dice che bisogna seguire la propria natura...espandersi liberamente in ogni dove...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... amico mio, ogni situazione è diversa da un'altra... io non seguo principi assoluti e immutabili... guardo al contesto e ai significati... un tradimento, in sé, è un comportamento... un'azione... sono i significati che poi, ne delineano la natura e le caratteristiche... qui, mi sembra evidente il _tasso di ipocrisia_ della situazione... leggi quello che scrive... una frase a caso: 

"_Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso..._" ​ 
... dov'era la _mammina premurosa_ quando faceva _su e giù_?... con la sua storiella "_più che altro di sesso_"?... "_e che sesso!_"... dov'era la _mogliettina preoccupata_ del menage famigliare?... amico mio, per incantare te, _basta un pannolone_... incantare Chen è altra questione... comprendi?...​ 
... come va oggi con il catetere?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

*PUBBLICITA'*​


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, ogni situazione è diversa da un'altra... io non seguo principi assoluti e immutabili... guardo al contesto e ai significati... un tradimento, in sé, è un comportamento... un'azione... sono i significati che poi, ne delineano la natura e le caratteristiche... qui, mi sembra evidente il _tasso di ipocrisia_ della situazione... leggi quello che scrive... una frase a caso:
> 
> "_Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso..._" ​
> ... dov'era la _mammina premurosa_ quando faceva _su e giù_?... con la sua storiella "_più che altro di sesso_"?... "_e che sesso!_"... dov'era la _mogliettina preoccupata_ del menage famigliare?... amico mio, per incantare te, _basta un pannolone_... incantare Chen è altra questione... comprendi?...​
> ... come va oggi con il catetere?... hi, hi, hi...








Niente, anche oggi sei noioso, anche se provi ad arrampicarti sugli specchi...

Passami ringhio ,và..


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Niente, anche oggi sei noioso, anche se provi ad arrampicarti sugli specchi...
> 
> Passami ringhio ,và..


... nonnetto, suvvia... che ci vuoi fare... è la vita... la prostata... le emorroidi... la vescica... l'alzheimer... l'abbiocco _post-prandiale_... hi, hi, hi... forza dai... su, su... hi, hi, hi... ti piacerebbe essere come me, eh?... giovane, bello, ricco, colto e intelligente... hi, hi, hi... la prossima vita dai... la prossima... hi, hi, hi...

Ciao nonno!


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Novembre 2007)

*Tutto qui?*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nonnetto, suvvia... che ci vuoi fare... è la vita... la prostata... le emorroidi... la vescica... l'alzheimer... l'abbiocco _post-prandiale_... hi, hi, hi... forza dai... su, su... hi, hi, hi... ti piacerebbe essere come me, eh?... giovane, bello, ricco, colto e intelligente... hi, hi, hi... la prossima vita dai... la prossima... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> Ciao nonno!


Dai, su su cinesino, che puoi far di meglio...
Che noia che barba che noia...


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, ogni situazione è diversa da un'altra... io non seguo principi assoluti e immutabili... guardo al contesto e ai significati... un tradimento, in sé, è un comportamento... un'azione... sono i significati che poi, ne delineano la natura e le caratteristiche... qui, mi sembra evidente il _tasso di ipocrisia_ della situazione... leggi quello che scrive... una frase a caso:
> 
> "_Morale io, appena lui era libero, facevo in su e in giu'. Una storia bella, piu' che altro di sesso ... e che sesso..._" ​
> ... dov'era la _mammina premurosa_ quando faceva _su e giù_?... con la sua storiella "_più che altro di sesso_"?... "_e che sesso!_"... dov'era la _mogliettina preoccupata_ del menage famigliare?... amico mio, per incantare te, _basta un pannolone_... incantare Chen è altra questione... comprendi?...​
> ... come va oggi con il catetere?... hi, hi, hi...


Il fatto che non sia una buona moglie non è detto che non sia una brava madre.


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

la morale nel fare sesso.

c'è?


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Il fatto che non sia una buona moglie non è detto che non sia una brava madre.


... una buona madre, a tuo parere, può essere una pessima moglie?...  tanto, dirai, che se ne farà mai una figlia, di due genitori che vanno d'accordo?... intendo dire, che per un figlio, mia cara Iris, non esiste una "_moglie_" e una "_madre_" separate... una da una parte e una dall'altra... esistono _persone_, che possono creare un clima emotivo che danneggia lo sviluppo psichico del bambino... che poi lo facciano giocando il ruolo di madre o quello di moglie, poco importa... _i danni sono danni_... e nel mio studio, ne ho visti tanti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> la morale nel fare sesso.
> 
> c'è?


... NO... nessuna _MORALE_... solo significati... e questi vanno _giudicati_... non il comportamento in sé e per sé... in astratto... secondo il luogo comune della morale...


----------



## Old Actarus (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... NO... nessuna _MORALE_... solo significati... e questi vanno _giudicati_... non il comportamento in sé e per sé... in astratto... secondo il luogo comune della morale...


Appunto.
Di per se la morale con il sesso come atto meccanico non c'entra.
Come dire che è immorale la masturbazione.
Che differenza ci può essere allora tra fare sesso con un altro e masturbarsi con se stessi.


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... una buona madre, a tuo parere, può essere una pessima moglie?... tanto, dirai, che se ne farà mai una figlia, di due genitori che vanno d'accordo?... intendo dire, che per un figlio, mia cara Iris, non esiste una "_moglie_" e una "_madre_" separate... una da una parte e una dall'altra... esistono _persone_, che possono creare un clima emotivo che danneggia lo sviluppo psichico del bambino... che poi lo facciano giocando il ruolo di madre o quello di moglie, poco importa... _i danni sono danni_... e nel mio studio, ne ho visti tanti...


 
Suppongo che esistano persone. 
Si è bravi mogli con il marito adatto, credo...o con l'uomo che si ama. Altrimenti si è pessime mogli.
Si può smettere di essere brava moglie, o si smette del tutto di essere moglie (mi pare più onesto), e si continua ad essere madri. Si dovrebbe cercare di essere brave madri. Non credere che sia facile...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Di per se la morale con il sesso come atto meccanico non c'entra.
> Come dire che è immorale la masturbazione.
> Che differenza ci può essere allora tra fare sesso con un altro e masturbarsi con se stessi.


... eppure, molti non capiscono questo semplice concetto... questa semplice distinzione... hai tradito?... sei una merda... senza guardare al significato... si limitano a giudicare la banale azione... _meccanica_... che _in sé e per sé_, non ha alcun significato..._ ni_-ente... per questo la stessa azione può avere significati profondamenti diversi... per questo, solo gli imbecilli si fermano al semplice fatto del tradimento... senza analizzarne il significato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Citando un ultima tua affermazione ti dico cio' che penso "la natura unama è strana e bislacca solo perchè la vogliamo vedere così, aldilà delle leggi e delle morali che ci imponiamo in fondo siamo animali e come tali agiamo". In merito al primo pezzo ripeto chi ti ha detto che non ho parlato con lui, ho perso la voce, continuando a parlare, gli ho detto andiamo da un avvocato, anche ieri sera dopo il forum a casa gli ho parlato, e continuo a parlare, e ho anche detto che visto che ho cominciato a parlare se ne deve preoccupare perchè quando smetterò probabilmente agiro'. Perchè non mi sono ancora separata l'ho già spiegato, e aggiungo dopo aver vissuto la separazione e il divorzio dei miei conclusasi con la mia testimonianza in tribunale forse vorrei trovare il modo piu' soft per evitare a mia figlia questa via crucis. Sai finchè siamo in casa siamo tutti bravi, poi appena fuori *ci si attacca anche ai peli del culo per fartela pagare*......... giusto per citare le sue parole se ci separiamo vendiamo la casa se non lo vuoi fare stai attenta a quando attraversi la strada!!!!!! Tutti buoni e cari............ ma poi......... cmq non me l'hai fatta!!!!! se vuoi approfondire .......





casa71 ha detto:


> senti cerchero' di replicare come mi viene. aspettavo di sicuro uno come te che mi analizzava per capire che ho fatto una cazzata! menomale che ci sei tu a dirmi che mia figlia se ne potrebbe essere accorta soprattutto per i miei possibili sbalzi di umore! dei miei intrallazzi credo se ne sia accorta poco, la mia relazione, visto che non lo sai ma non l'hai neanche chiesto, è stata gestita solo nelle ore di di lavoro, via chat e telefono, e gli incontri fra me e lui avvenivano quando andava bene 1 volta alla settimana. io non faccio la mammina preoccupata è qualcuno che me lo ha chiesto, forse tu???? che tipo di responsabilità sentivo verso di lei?????? e che cosa volevo evitarle?????? passando poi oltre se ci si tiene a un rapporto ci si da' da fare, certo e aspettavo che me lo dicevi tu! se leggevi le cose che ho scritto magari capivi che io è un bel po' che faccio e parlo, ma come dice mia madre che non è una grande filosofa *a certa gente si ficca meglio nel culo che in testa*! a conclusione prendo di buon grado le tue critiche e le accetto perchè mi piace ascoltare chi mi fa' vedere le cose da un angolo diverso dal mio, ma credo che forse prima di attaccare cerca di capire chi hai di fronte, sai non siamo tutte galline che si fan l'amante per scopare, per provare l'adrenalina di un incontro furtivo o per provare sensazioni da capogiro. io sto solo dicendo che se l'ho fatto qualcosa si è rotto, e voglio capirlo, ricordati uno entra da una porta se viene lasciata aperta io sono entrata nella sua e lui nella mia, sono io ora che l'ho chiusa forse perchè mi sono resa contro di aver sbagliato, e forse sto cercando di capire qualcosa di piu' di me, cosa voglio fare della mia vita e dove voglio andare. il mio intento è quello di confrontarmi con persone che hanno vissuto quello che ho vissuto io per capire, se volevo una predica andavo dal mio parroco e me la cavavo con qualche ave maria e padre nostro.


Proprio fine...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> la morale nel fare sesso.
> 
> c'è?


Non ci dovrebbe essere e' la risposta corretta


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Proprio fine...


Che dici, Orsoline o Salesiani?


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

Io non ritengo chre il tradimento sia il peggior torto che si possa fare ad un coniuge...al di là del giudizio morale, che non mi interessa...il peggior torto è la mancanza di rispetto, l'annullamento dell'altro...spesso il traditore pone in atto una serie di comportamenti atti a disrtuggere la figura del compagno tradito, per giustificare la propria mancanza. E' questo che giudico immorale, più che il tradimento in sè...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Suppongo che esistano persone.
> Si è bravi mogli con il marito adatto, credo...o con l'uomo che si ama. Altrimenti si è pessime mogli.
> Si può smettere di essere brava moglie, o si smette del tutto di essere moglie (mi pare più onesto), e si continua ad essere madri. Si dovrebbe cercare di essere brave madri. Non credere che sia facile...


... Iris, te la racconti o ce la racconti?... _sveglia_!... sostengo che NON è possibile essere pessime mogli e madri eccellenti... NON è possibile... tutto qui... non è possibile perché il clima affettivo e relazionale, in una famiglia, E' UNO... non DUE... suvvia, cazzo, è elementare... elementarissimo... per questo, quando le cose non vanno, meglio separarsi... perché?... innanzitutto per il bene dei figli... che hanno il diritto di crescere in un clima emotivo sano ed adeguato... ripeto, non si può giocare *in famiglia* un ruolo pessimo di moglie e giocare *nella stessa famiglia* un eccellente ruolo di madre... impossibile... ripeto, il clima è uno... lo specchio d'acqua è uno... e se l'acqua è inquinata, qualsiasi ne sia l'origine, i pesci muoiono...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ci dovrebbe essere e' la risposta corretta


... non c'è, a meno che tu non decida che c'è... è la risposta corretta...


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, te la racconti o ce la racconti?... _sveglia_!... sostengo che NON è possibile essere pessime mogli e madri eccellenti... NON è possibile... tutto qui... non è possibile perché il clima affettivo e relazionale, in una famiglia, E' UNO... non DUE... suvvia, cazzo, è elementare... elementarissimo... per questo, quando le cose non vanno, meglio separarsi... perché?... innanzitutto per il bene dei figli... che hanno il diritto di crescere in un clima emotivo sano ed adeguato... ripeto, non si può giocare *in famiglia* un ruolo pessimo di moglie e giocare *nella stessa famiglia* un eccellente ruolo di madre... impossibile... ripeto, il clima è uno... lo specchio d'acqua è uno... e se l'acqua è inquinata, qualsiasi ne sia l'origine, i pesci muoiono...


Allora io cosa ero?
Adetta di mio  ex-marito ero una ottima madre! Ed ancora lo sostiene.
Per quale motivo ha cercato altrove? Non credo sia così semplice...
Poi tu parli di eccellenza...sia nel ruolo di madre, sia di moglie... Si serio...ti risulta che serva l'eccellenza?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

*O.T.*

L'ha detto Casa, ma lo dicono in tanti traditori e, talvolta, traditi atteggiandosi a martiri che: *lavorano, si occupano dei figli, fanno la spesa, fanno da mangiare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 ...ma forse gli altri vivono sugli alberi e lanciano le banane ai cuccioli?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







*
Chissà perché si dà tanta importanza alle normali incombenze della vita (e in gran parte toccano anche a chi vive solo) quando l'aspetto relazionale è assente o conflittuale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Allora io cosa ero?
> Adetta di mio ex-marito ero una ottima madre! Ed ancora lo sostiene.
> Per quale motivo ha cercato altrove? Non credo sia così semplice...
> Poi tu parli di eccellenza...sia nel ruolo di madre, sia di moglie... Si serio...ti risulta che serva l'eccellenza?


... no, infatti basta poco per allevare figli fragili e nevrotizzati, insicuri... lascia perdere il tuo caso personale e ragiona... tuo marito ha cercato altrove per mille motivi che solo lui sa... io sostengo solamente che se giochi il ruolo di una pessima moglie, il clima famigliare non può essere sereno e le conseguenze sui figli saranno inevitabili... raccontarsi che puoi avere l'inferno con il marito e pur tuttavia agire nell'interesse dei figli è una stronzata... anche i figli pagheranno il prezzo di un cattivo rapporto genitoriale... ne saranno segnati... a vita...


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

Sono d'accordo.


----------



## MK (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... raccontarsi che puoi avere l'inferno con il marito e pur tuttavia agire nell'interesse dei figli è una stronzata... anche i figli pagheranno il prezzo di un cattivo rapporto genitoriale... ne saranno segnati... a vita... [/SIZE]


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

ho letto tutto quello che hai scritto, mi duole dirti che contrariamente tu esprimi ma non leggi. Non hai letto quello che ho scritto ad altri e soprattutto non hai letto le risposte che ho dato a te. Sono offesa, credimi, hai offeso la mia intelligenza dall'alto delle tue due lauree e dei tuoi studi. Tu non ascolti il prossimo ed è piu' grave di quello che ho fatto. Se tu avessi letto io l'amante l'avevo da sette mesi, con mio marito non funge dal un bel po' vogliamo dire quasi cinque anni??????? Forse anno piu' anno meno. Come ti permetti di dire che non sono una brava madre, tu lo sei mai stato per poterlo dire e mi conosci così bene da poterlo affermare con tanta disinvoltura. Io sono con lei sempre in ogni momento della sua vita e sono un ottima madre perchè cerco di coprire le lacune di un padre che non sa' che medicine dare alla figlia, che non viene al pronto soccorso, che non la assiste in ogni sua difficoltà e non la sa' educare. Come fai a dire che non sono una buona moglie? Chi te lo ha detto? Io sono un ottima moglie e lui dovrebbe baciare dove cammino. Il suo grande difetto che ha sempre dato per scontato che io ci sono e ci sarò. Io non mi occupo di faccende solo domestiche o del mio lavoro, io facico funzionare la famiglia e copro ogni sua lacuna, e lo porto anche al pronto soccorso quando ha gli attacchi di panico dovuti alla SUA di madre che non si è mai separata ma che ha cresciuto due figli insicuri e immaturi come si crescono due piante di basilico a differenza della mia che nonostante un esaurimento di 10 anni ha saputo crescere me da sola senza neanche l'aiuto dei suoi genitori. E non ho studiato alle orsoline ma dalle suore si, e sono meno sgarbata di chi fa commenti e si dice puritana per due parolaccie. Credo e ripeto prima di sentenziare bisognerebbe conoscere le persone, e se non si conosce si chiede.


----------



## Iris (15 Novembre 2007)

*Casa 71*

Prendi dal Forum ciò che ti serve...ignora il resto.
Spero che qualche cosa possa esserti servito.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Prendi dal Forum ciò che ti serve...ignora il resto.
> Spero che qualche cosa possa esserti servito.


Lo spero, solo che come al solito credo nell'essere umano e mi soprendo ogni volta nell'apprendere nuovamente che puoi essere in mezzo a una folla e sentirti SOLA. nessuno ti ascolta veramente, nessuno ha interesse nel prossimo, anche un forum diventa l'occasione per tanti di dimostrare quanto siamo bravi, intelligenti, eccellenti, acculturati e via così, aggiungo anche con un velo di cattiveria forse per far scontare ad altri i torti subiti. Nessuno puo' sapere chi è una buona madre, nessuno, ogni donna cerca di fare il meglio a volte sbagliando.


----------



## Old sfigatta (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero, solo che come al solito credo nell'essere umano e mi soprendo ogni volta nell'apprendere nuovamente che puoi essere in mezzo a una folla e sentirti SOLA. nessuno ti ascolta veramente, nessuno ha interesse nel prossimo, anche un forum diventa l'occasione per tanti di dimostrare quanto siamo bravi, intelligenti, eccellenti, acculturati e via così, aggiungo anche con un velo di cattiveria forse per far scontare ad altri i torti subiti. Nessuno puo' sapere chi è una buona madre, nessuno, *ogni donna cerca di fare il meglio a volte sbagliando*.


anche perché nessuna é nata madre...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero, solo che come al solito credo nell'essere umano e mi soprendo ogni volta nell'apprendere nuovamente che puoi essere in mezzo a una folla e sentirti SOLA. nessuno ti ascolta veramente, nessuno ha interesse nel prossimo, anche un forum diventa l'occasione per tanti di dimostrare quanto siamo bravi, intelligenti, eccellenti, acculturati e via così, aggiungo anche con un velo di cattiveria forse per far scontare ad altri i torti subiti. Nessuno puo' sapere chi è una buona madre, nessuno, ogni donna cerca di fare il meglio a volte sbagliando.


Non si tratta di questo. Ti abbiamo fatto notare delle incongruenze, abbiamo espresso pareri forse forti, ma non devi prenderli come giudizi acidi o cattivi o vendicativi.... Prendili come pareri e su di essi rifletti. Molti li troverai sbagliati, alcuni vicini alla realtà, altri assurdi e cattivi... Ma prendili in considerazione senza arrabbiarti. Del resto, che interesse possiamo avere in un sputare senteze? Qui tutti abbiamo sofferto, tutti siamo stati "condannati" o "assolti", nel senso che abbiamo ricevuto commenti a nostro favore o a nostro sfavore... Ma sono occasioni di riflessione, no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero, solo che come al solito credo nell'essere umano e mi soprendo ogni volta nell'apprendere nuovamente che puoi essere in mezzo a una folla e sentirti SOLA. nessuno ti ascolta veramente, nessuno ha interesse nel prossimo, anche un forum diventa l'occasione per tanti di dimostrare quanto siamo bravi, intelligenti, eccellenti, acculturati e via così, aggiungo anche con un velo di cattiveria forse per far scontare ad altri i torti subiti. Nessuno puo' sapere chi è una buona madre, nessuno, ogni donna cerca di fare il meglio a volte sbagliando.


Guarda che la questione non è questa. E credo che tu l'abbia capito.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Credimi non mi arrabbio piu' di tanto accetto le critiche se costruttive, non accetto che qualcuno mi giudichi una cattiva madre non conoscendomi. Non era questo il punto. Io solo scritto a questo forum e ripeto per capire, cpaire me confrontandomi con gli altri che hanno passato gioie e dolori. tutto qui. in genere mi arrabbio con chi non ascolta.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credimi non mi arrabbio piu' di tanto accetto le critiche se costruttive, non accetto che qualcuno mi giudichi una cattiva madre non conoscendomi. Non era questo il punto. Io solo scritto a questo forum e ripeto per capire, cpaire me confrontandomi con gli altri che hanno passato gioie e dolori. tutto qui. in genere mi arrabbio con chi non ascolta.


Ma se anche una persona ti giudica una cattiva madre senza conoscerti, è pur sempre un modo per riflettere sul fatto che tu SEI una brava madre... In questo modo anche una critica "cattiva" diventa costruttiva...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Credimi non mi arrabbio piu' di tanto accetto le critiche se costruttive, non accetto che qualcuno mi giudichi una cattiva madre non conoscendomi. Non era questo il punto. Io solo scritto a questo forum e ripeto per capire, cpaire me confrontandomi con gli altri che hanno passato gioie e dolori. tutto qui. *in genere mi arrabbio con chi non ascolta*.


Anche noi.
Tu sei confusa, come chiunque sia ancora dentro (nei fatti o mentalmente) a un tradimento e mischi questioni diverse.
*Devi separare i problemi* con tuo marito dai tuoi impegni lavorativi, dai tuoi doveri/piaceri di madre, dai doveri/piaceri di padre in cui tuo marito ti ha deluso, dai problemi sessuali, dalla storia con l'amante che (credici) è di una pochezza incredibile e nella quale ti sei fatta usare in modo imbarazzante (dall'esterno è lampante! Avrai avuto esperienza anche tu di come certe situazioni siano più chiare dall'esterno che dall'interno) ed è stato solo un buttare via energie per allontanare i problemi veri.
Credo che il problema vero è che tu "non ti senti amata" e non certo che non sei amata e dell'idea diversa di coppia e di famiglia che avete tu e tuo marito.
Non credo serva parlare di separazione o rinfacciarsi i torti, ma chiarirsi le reciproche aspettative e delusioni, senza accuse. Vi è necessario. E ti è necessario capire anche se decideste di separarvi.


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma se anche una persona ti giudica una cattiva madre senza conoscerti, è pur sempre un modo per riflettere sul fatto che tu SEI una brava madre... In questo modo anche una critica "cattiva" diventa costruttiva...


buono questo punto di vista! non ci avevo riflettuto


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche noi.
> Tu sei confusa, come chiunque sia ancora dentro (nei fatti o mentalmente) a un tradimento e mischi questioni diverse.
> *Devi separare i problemi* con tuo marito dai tuoi impegni lavorativi, dai tuoi doveri/piaceri di madre, dai doveri/piaceri di padre in cui tuo marito ti ha deluso, dai problemi sessuali, dalla storia con l'amante che (credici) è di una pochezza incredibile e nella quale ti sei fatta usare in modo imbarazzante (dall'esterno è lampante! Avrai avuto esperienza anche tu di come certe situazioni siano più chiare dall'esterno che dall'interno) ed è stato solo un buttare via energie per allontanare i problemi veri.
> Credo che il problema vero è che tu "non ti senti amata" e non certo che non sei amata e dell'idea diversa di coppia e di famiglia che avete tu e tuo marito.
> Non credo serva parlare di separazione o rinfacciarsi i torti, ma chiarirsi le reciproche aspettative e delusioni, senza accuse. Vi è necessario. E ti è necessario capire anche se decideste di separarvi.


Adoro quello che hai scritto! In fondo è assolutamente vero, è stata una distrazione e basta, ho sempre pensato di non amarlo ma sentivo che ne avevo bisogno, forse per distogliermi da una realtà che non mi piaceva. Se e solo se a questo punto tornasse indietro credo che commetterei un grande errore a darli ascolto.
Pero' vedi mi chiedo come posso io fare quello che tu dici, credimi ho parlato all'infinito di quello che sento e di quello che provo, di quello che vorrei ma non mi ascolta. Mi dice ti amo tanto, ma poi alla fine dove è tutto questo amore? Io non lo percepisco, e non so' piu' come stimolarlo, sollecitarlo, credo di essere snervata e stanca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Adoro quello che hai scritto! In fondo è assolutamente vero, è stata una distrazione e basta, ho sempre pensato di non amarlo ma sentivo che ne avevo bisogno, forse per distogliermi da una realtà che non mi piaceva. Se e solo se a questo punto tornasse indietro credo che commetterei un grande errore a darli ascolto.
> Pero' vedi mi chiedo come posso io fare quello che tu dici, credimi ho parlato all'infinito di quello che sento e di quello che provo, di quello che vorrei ma non mi ascolta. Mi dice ti amo tanto, ma poi alla fine dove è tutto questo amore? Io non lo percepisco, e non so' piu' come stimolarlo, sollecitarlo, credo di essere snervata e stanca.


Tratta il tuo matrimonio come una questione di lavoro.
Separe le intenzioni dai fatti.
Se non riuscite esistono i consulenti matrimoniali che possono diventare consulenti di separazione, se non si trova una via, ma vi aiutarebbero a tenere la rotta della discussione e a gestire il conflitto in modo costruttivo.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Adoro quello che hai scritto! In fondo è assolutamente vero, è stata una distrazione e basta, ho sempre pensato di non amarlo ma sentivo che ne avevo bisogno, forse per distogliermi da una realtà che non mi piaceva. Se e solo se a questo punto tornasse indietro credo che commetterei un grande errore a darli ascolto.
> Pero' vedi mi chiedo come posso io fare quello che tu dici, credimi ho parlato all'infinito di quello che sento e di quello che provo, di quello che vorrei ma non mi ascolta. Mi dice ti amo tanto, ma poi alla fine dove è tutto questo amore? Io non lo percepisco, e non so' piu' come stimolarlo, sollecitarlo, credo di essere snervata e stanca.


quindi tu ami o ameresti ancora tuo marito, se lui riaprisse il discorso con te, giusto?


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tratta il tuo matrimonio come una questione di lavoro.
> Separe le intenzioni dai fatti.
> Se non riuscite esistono i consulenti matrimoniali che possono diventare consulenti di separazione, se non si trova una via, ma vi aiutarebbero a tenere la rotta della discussione e a gestire il conflitto in modo costruttivo.


 






















cosa ci può essere di costruttivo nel trattare un matrimonio alla stregua di un rapporto di affari?
un corso di ragioneria?


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> quindi tu ami o ameresti ancora tuo marito, se lui riaprisse il discorso con te, giusto?


sai anna non lo so'. non ne ho la piu' pallida idea. è diciotto anni che lo conosco e non ho piu' la capacità di scindere dove finisce il voler bene dall'amare, fa parte della mia vita da quasi sempre. se cambiasse, se dimostrasse di essere piu' maturo, forse, ma non credo quella è la sua vera natura e non credo che a quest'età si possa cambiare. e sarò sincera dopo la sbandata che ho preso è coerente pensare di aggiustare i cocci rotti? sono tanto confusa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa ci può essere di costruttivo nel trattare un matrimonio alla stregua di un rapporto di affari?
> un corso di ragioneria?


Serve a discutere senza farsi annebbiare da rancori e ripicche. Sono le basi della risoluzione non violenta dei conflitti. Su queste teorie si basa la diplomazia, ma anche una caterva di manuali. Non si risolve nulla se si è accecati dalle emozioni.
Ho suggerito a Casa l'esempio del lavoro perché ha accennato a un lavoro in cui potrebbe aver avuto contatto con queste metodologie.


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*casa71*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche noi.
> Tu sei confusa, come chiunque sia ancora dentro (nei fatti o mentalmente) a un tradimento e mischi questioni diverse.
> *Devi separare i problemi* con tuo marito dai tuoi impegni lavorativi, dai tuoi doveri/piaceri di madre, dai doveri/piaceri di padre in cui tuo marito ti ha deluso, dai problemi sessuali, dalla storia con l'amante che (credici) è di una pochezza incredibile e nella quale ti sei fatta usare in modo imbarazzante (dall'esterno è lampante! Avrai avuto esperienza anche tu di come certe situazioni siano più chiare dall'esterno che dall'interno) ed è stato solo un buttare via energie per allontanare i problemi veri.
> Credo che il problema vero è che tu "non ti senti amata" e non certo che non sei amata e dell'idea diversa di coppia e di famiglia che avete tu e tuo marito.
> Non credo serva parlare di separazione o rinfacciarsi i torti, ma chiarirsi le reciproche aspettative e delusioni, senza accuse. Vi è necessario. E ti è necessario capire anche se decideste di separarvi.


Ho letto il thread ma mi fermo a questo post scritto da Persa.... sono realtà fondamentali!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> sai anna non lo so'. non ne ho la piu' pallida idea. è diciotto anni che lo conosco e non ho piu' la capacità di scindere dove finisce il voler bene dall'amare, fa parte della mia vita da quasi sempre. se cambiasse, se dimostrasse di essere piu' maturo, forse, ma non credo quella è la sua vera natura e non credo che a quest'età si possa cambiare. e sarò sincera dopo la sbandata che ho preso è coerente pensare di aggiustare i cocci rotti? sono tanto confusa.


eh. ti capisco...
cosa voui che ti dica... uno così non lo spedirai mai da nessuna parte. ti sentiresti responsabile di come sta vita natural durante...
e ho capito anche il perché ti sei messa in un altro casino senza senso...
lo hai fatto perché il senso è ancora a casa tua sul divano, alias quella cosa che è ancora tuo marito.
preciso identico al mio. solo che il mio non sta sul divano ma fa quel cazzo che gli pare ma torna sempre a casa e rompe sempre uguale.
e poi mi telefona per dirmi: tirami fuori il cappotto. poi mi ritelefona per dirmi sei a casa alle 18? poi mi ritelefona per dirmi che non viene a cena e se io gli rispondo chi se ne frega lui mi risponde mi stai sulle palle. questo, per dirti, è solo di ieri.
oggi mi ha già detto che è ora di finirla perché io non gli dò retta.
e che due coglioni..


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

forse hai ragione, ma vedi mi pongo mille scrupoli, io la posso gestire anche come un affare di lavoro, ma non cambia..... il problema è la volgio far finita? perchè io non me la sento di buttare all'aria tutto perchè uno spiritello nella mia testa continua a dirmi devi vivere serena e felice, così non lo sei. e se poi mi accorgo che lo amo ancora? è per mia figlia, lui è suo padre. ho meditato tanto posso farlo ancora un po'.
certo mi sono inguaiata con quell'altro che mi piaceva da morire e mi ha fatto perdere la testa perchè, a parte la fisionomia,  è quello che non è l'appoltronato. quello che è sempre lì fermo in chat e mi sta provocando. e pensare che non si collegava mai se non per parlarmi ora sta lì a giornate sane compreso il sabato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> forse hai ragione, ma vedi mi pongo mille scrupoli, io la posso gestire anche come un affare di lavoro, ma non cambia..... il problema è la volgio far finita? perchè io non me la sento di buttare all'aria tutto perchè uno spiritello nella mia testa continua a dirmi devi vivere serena e felice, così non lo sei. e se poi mi accorgo che lo amo ancora? è per mia figlia, lui è suo padre. ho meditato tanto posso farlo ancora un po'.
> certo mi sono inguaiata con quell'altro che mi piaceva da morire e mi ha fatto perdere la testa perchè, a parte la fisionomia, è quello che *non è l'appoltronato. quello che è sempre lì fermo in chat* e mi sta provocando. e pensare che non si collegava mai se non per parlarmi ora sta lì a giornate sane compreso il sabato.


Beh non è che si può chattare giocando a tennis ...è appoltronato pure lui ...solo in un'altra casa...


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non è che si può chattare giocando a tennis ...è appoltronato pure lui ...solo in un'altra casa...


Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old casa71 (15 Novembre 2007)

no lui fa' un lavoro d'ufficio e non, e si collegava quando aveva tempo per me, a volte era in ufficio e manco si collegava, magari mi telefonava. ora secondo me lo fa' di proposito e forse qui potrebbe intervenire un maschietto per capire se lo fa perchè il suo ego maschile è rimasto ferito dalle mie parole di buon servito????????


----------



## Old sfigatta (15 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh non è che si può chattare giocando a tennis ...è appoltronato pure lui ...solo in un'altra casa...





giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## Verena67 (15 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ho pensato la stessa cosa...


che tristi sti uomini appoltronati in casa davanti al MSN mentre le mogli spignattano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Lo spero, solo che come al solito credo nell'essere umano e mi soprendo ogni volta nell'apprendere nuovamente che puoi *essere in mezzo a una folla e sentirti SOLA. nessuno ti ascolta veramente, nessuno ha interesse nel prossimo,* anche un forum diventa l'occasione per tanti di dimostrare quanto siamo bravi, intelligenti, eccellenti, acculturati e via così, aggiungo anche con un velo di cattiveria forse per far scontare ad altri i torti subiti. Nessuno puo' sapere chi è una buona madre, nessuno, ogni donna cerca di fare il meglio a volte sbagliando.



Casa71 se questo ti capita spesso devi preoccuparti del messaggio che spedisci...


----------



## Old sfigatta (15 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Casa71 se questo ti capita spesso devi preoccuparti del messaggio che spedisci...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> forse hai ragione, ma vedi mi pongo mille scrupoli, io la posso gestire anche come un affare di lavoro, ma non cambia..... il problema è la volgio far finita? perchè io non me la sento di buttare all'aria tutto perchè uno spiritello nella mia testa continua a dirmi devi vivere serena e felice, così non lo sei. e se poi mi accorgo che lo amo ancora? è per mia figlia, lui è suo padre. ho meditato tanto posso farlo ancora un po'.
> certo mi sono inguaiata con quell'altro che mi piaceva da morire e mi ha fatto perdere la testa perchè, a parte la fisionomia, è quello che non è l'appoltronato. quello che è sempre lì fermo in chat e mi sta provocando. e pensare che non si collegava mai se non per parlarmi ora sta lì a giornate sane compreso il sabato.


stai tornando in qua... va tutto bene..
non è stato niente di chè...
sei ancora tutta intera.


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2007)

*casa71*

Sai qual'è la cosa che mi fa più specie di te..... questo tuo sistematico modo di impostare la questione.... tu non avevi scelta... tuo marito è un allocco....l'altro è un uomo stimolante (scusa ma per me uno in chat come pare ci stia lui è un broccolone virtuale e che ne sai che in chat ci stia solo con te?.... Ah già facevate del sensazionale sesso e tu sei convinta che lui ORA finga di non amarti perchè teme le conseguenze, mai pensato che fingesse prima?????).
Davvero non so ce dirti, pare che tu sia daltonica quando guardi il suo amante a presbite quando fuardi tuo marito. Quando si ha in ballo una tresca passionale si diventa veramente come i pesci boccaloni.
Tuo marito sarà certo un argomento da valutare e da trattare, ma AL DI FUORI dal fatto che ti sei fatta l'amante!!! Quanto al tuo amante, vedi rosso quello che TI accende e verde quello che secondo TE dovrebbe avere il coraggio di fare. Beh lui non l'ha, a dispetto della moglie che tu vuoi vedere come fa comodo ad entrambi.... questa moglie se la tiene stretta, e se ho abbastanza esperienza di tradimenti, è pure una donna assolutamente normale, magari gradevole etc.... ed è risubile la tua frase sugli 8 anni di differenza! 
Il tuo problema è il TUO matrimonio, l'amante è un piacevole incidente di percorso che si risolverà comunque motu proprio e tu avrai la valenza delle cose che, come hai detto tu "accadomo"....
Non ti giudico, alla fine sei una donna con dei problemi di coppia ed una famiglia, e l'interferenza di un amante..................cosa davvero sovente sotto il cielo, ma non importa quello che ci capita nella vita, ma come ci si muove e si sceglie, questo e solo questo è quello che conta e te ne renderai conto senza meno.
Quel tuo amante che sembra il perno centrale dei tuoi problemi è solo un ingranaggio, neppure indispensabile, diciamo che ha reso solo più scorrevole la ruota della tua vita.
Ti racconto una storiella che mi raccontava mia nonna........ una ragazza benestante si preoccupava dei vestiti, dei capelli, dei gioielli etc.... era sempre irritabile perchè non trovava quello che voleva. Un giorno vide una contadna con un cappello di paglia che aveva ornato con spighe e papaveri e lo volle perchè non aveva mai avuto una cosa simile; la ragazza glielo regalò anche se era il suo solo cappello ma disse che ne avrebbe fatto un altro l'indomani intrecciando la paglia.
La morale la intendi vero? La ragazza che non aveva grilli perchè doveva sudarsi la pagnotta non solo aveva inventiva ma era anche generosa e, in fondo, felice, mentre l'altra che aveva tutto, alla fine non aveva nulla perchè non aveva coltivato nulla attorno a sè..... 
Non è una reprimenda, sia chiaro, ma un indirizzo, una via...... perchè non cominci ad intrecciare il cappello di paglia della tua vita ed a fotterne delle cose che ti tengono i ceppi ai piedi??? E la paglia non te la fornisce l'amante ma tu stessa cercando pagliuzza per pagliuzza.....
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Ho letto ieri sera le tue parole. Ci ho riflettuto parecchio e devo dire che in qualche cosa ci hai azzeccato. Devo dire che non mi rivedo in nessuna delle due della tua storiella. Aldilà di quanto possa apparire superficiale e gallinella non la sono, e credimi ho sempre cercato di coltivare parecchio intorno a me. Che dire forse mi accorgo veramente delle pagliuzze e non delle travi, questo è parecchio vero. Ho pensato fino all'ultimo, anche se l'ho sempre negato anche a me stessa, che l'amante potesse essere una soluzione, un tramite, un passaggio semplice per risolvere quello che è in casa. Forse ho pensato sbagliando che se avevo lui potevo capire meglio se amavo o meno mio marito, ma non ci ho capito un granchè. Ho capito pero' una cosa che c'è stato un periodo in questa relazione in cui lui era partito alla grande, ed io in cuor mio ho sempre sperato che facesse dietro front per paura di pormi davvero davanti a delle scelte. Qualcosa questo deve significare. Per prendere decisioni sul mio matrimonio credo i tempi non siano ancora maturi, e forse la risposta l'ho già dentro di me devo solo fare grandi pulizie e un po' d'ordine e salterà fuori.
Sull'altro che dire, nonostante la forza e la determinazione che ho nei sentimenti sono l'opposto. Nonostante tutti voi me lo piazziate davanti per quello che è, io non riesco ancora a vederlo così. Lo vedo ancora per l'uomo che ho conosciuto, onesto, buono, sincero, altruista e retto, non riesco ancora a chiudere definitivamante la porta. Per quanto riguarda la moglie, lo sai non ho mai voluto sapere niente di lei, quello che so' me lo ha detto lui, e mi ricordo solo che quando mi disse che si chiamava come me mi ando' il sangue al cervello. Non l'ho mai voluta vedere, e le occasione le avrei anche potute trovare, ma non mi interessava o forse egoisticamante non ho mai voluto dare un viso ed una fisionomia alla donna a cui stavo facendo del male. Io non la conosco, ma mi dispiace per lei perchè io non sono stata la prima, e sicuramente non si merita tante bugie. E francamento non ho mai capito perchè anche se gli ha detto che non lo ama, che non lo stima perchè è un fallito, alla fine se lo tenga stretto e sia ipergelosa, e ancor di piu' come si puo' controllare e spiare un uomo e non accorgersi di così tanti tradimenti? Mah saranno affari suoi.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Ho letto ieri sera le tue parole. Ci ho riflettuto parecchio e devo dire che in qualche cosa ci hai azzeccato. Devo dire che non mi rivedo in nessuna delle due della tua storiella. Aldilà di quanto possa apparire superficiale e gallinella non la sono, e credimi ho sempre cercato di coltivare parecchio intorno a me. Che dire forse mi accorgo veramente delle pagliuzze e non delle travi, questo è parecchio vero. Ho pensato fino all'ultimo, anche se l'ho sempre negato anche a me stessa, che l'amante potesse essere una soluzione, un tramite, un passaggio semplice per risolvere quello che è in casa. Forse ho pensato sbagliando che se avevo lui potevo capire meglio se amavo o meno mio marito, ma non ci ho capito un granchè. Ho capito pero' una cosa che c'è stato un periodo in questa relazione in cui lui era partito alla grande, ed io in cuor mio ho sempre sperato che facesse dietro front per paura di pormi davvero davanti a delle scelte. Qualcosa questo deve significare. Per prendere decisioni sul mio matrimonio credo i tempi non siano ancora maturi, e forse la risposta l'ho già dentro di me devo solo fare grandi pulizie e un po' d'ordine e salterà fuori.
> Sull'altro che dire, nonostante la forza e la determinazione che ho nei sentimenti sono l'opposto. Nonostante tutti voi me lo piazziate davanti per quello che è, io non riesco ancora a vederlo così. Lo vedo ancora per l'uomo che ho conosciuto, *onesto*, buono, *sincero*, altruista e *retto*, non riesco ancora a chiudere definitivamante la porta. Per quanto riguarda la moglie, lo sai non ho mai voluto sapere niente di lei, quello che so' me lo ha detto lui, e mi ricordo solo che quando mi disse che si chiamava come me mi ando' il sangue al cervello. Non l'ho mai voluta vedere, e le occasione le avrei anche potute trovare, ma non mi interessava o forse egoisticamante non ho mai voluto dare un viso ed una fisionomia alla donna a cui stavo facendo del male. Io non la conosco, ma mi dispiace *per lei perchè io non sono stata la prima, e sicuramente non si merita tante bugie*. E francamento non ho mai capito perchè anche se gli ha detto che non lo ama, che non lo stima perchè è un fallito, alla fine se lo tenga stretto e sia ipergelosa, e ancor di piu' come si puo' controllare e spiare un uomo e non accorgersi di così tanti tradimenti? Mah saranno affari suoi.


Beh almeno per quelle 3 cose un pò di dubbi dovresti averli


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Guarda mentro lo scrivevo me lo pensavo già da sola. Ma infatti ho scritto anche che io non riesco ancora a vederlo come lo vedete voi. Aggiungo, spesso penso che nel lavoro che fa' è veramente così, ma poi mi chiedo si puo' scindere una persona in due. Essere così altruista e buono da una parte così str..... con quelli che ti sono piu' vicini? Ripeto la natura umana è strana.


----------



## Old Angel (16 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Guarda mentro lo scrivevo me lo pensavo già da sola. Ma infatti ho scritto anche che io non riesco ancora a vederlo come lo vedete voi. Aggiungo, spesso penso che nel lavoro che fa' è veramente così, ma poi mi chiedo si puo' scindere una persona in due. Essere così altruista e buono da una parte così str..... con quelli che ti sono piu' vicini? Ripeto la natura umana è strana.


L'importante che ci mediti sopra quello che è fatto è fatto, un tradimento specialmente quando va per le lunghe, lo si fa passare per grande amore giustificandosi, però se si pensa a queste cose secondo me sarebbe tutto da rivalutare quello che si pensa e si crede di tale persona.

Spero si capisca tengo di nuovo na bella emicrania oggi faccio fatica a mettere una frase dopo l'altra


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*casa71*

Io non ho detto che hai affinità con la stoiriella, come ho scritto quella è una traccia comportamentale..... nulla più!
E' vero invece che hai prestato attenzione alle cose visibili, quelle che emergevano in superficie e non alla tua profonda esigenza interiore di altro, di ben altro. L'amante è sempre una soluzione panacea in questi casi, supplisce, surroga ad altre esigenze più radicate; non mi interessa neppoure come tu lo veda, alla fine lui è funzionale a tuoi bisogni e per quel che è, perfetto o imperfetto, sta bene così. Quello che deve essere chiaro è che la sua è una "supplenza" alle tue esigenze vere.
L'analisi per capire cosa c'è veramente fra te e tuo marito passa per la pazienza di conoscerti e vederti nelle tue reazioni profonde, non in quelle a caldo che sappiamo bene siano solo quelle che emergono in condizioni du stress e di negazione delle proprie esigenze. Nessuno ti obbliga a prendere decisioni a tempo è fissando una data, basta che cominci a voler davvero vedere dentro di te come stanno le cose, non importa quanto ci metterai, ma nel frattempo non ascoltare le "sirene di Ulisse"..... sii concreta per te e per la vita che ti si prospetta.
Lo ripeto il tuo amante non è un cerbero nè una persona indegna, ci mancherebbe, lui può benissimo avere le qualità che dici, nessuno lo contesta ma tu, devi ammetterlo sei giudice di parte, l'innamoramento non è la via più imparziale di vedere le cose. E non è una cosa che dico a te, è chiaro che è una regola generale.
Capisco molto bene la tua ripulsa nel sapere che la moglie si chiamava come te.... lo capisco talmente bene che l'amante del mio compagno, a suo tempo si era casualmente scelto una che aveva il mio nome ed il mio stesso segno zodiacale.... e questo casomai mi ha fatto capire qualcosa in più della situazione.
Fondamentalmente la situazione era diversa, ma alla fine sai cosa ho capito, che quello che contrabbandavano per passione sublime era solo un essere funzionali uno all'altra, ed infatti il tempo ha avuto ragione di loro e delle cose che all'epoca credevano da spleen ottocentesco..... per certi versi c'era anche una punta di ridicolo nelle loro convinzioni. Ora lui ha ben capito "cosa" era quella defezione e l'altra è tornata nei ranghi perchè alla fine non si getta un marito che ti tiene comunque con affetto, ti perdona ed ha una posizione, nonostante lo abbia tradito dopo due o tre anni di matrimonio e non ci siano figli, anzi per quel che vale, aveva tutti i crismi economici, sociali ed ambientali per andarsene con grande dignità (se tradisci dopo così poco è chiaro che ci sono problemi al fondamento della coppia) eppure pareva stesse, dopo la quiete leopardiana, anche cercando un figlio............ per aggiustare un matrimonio traballante un figlio non lo si nega a nessuno! 
Per assurdo la grande passione è stata uccisa, a mio vedere, da un sottile senso del ridicolo..... io credo che tu sia di ben altra pasta e raramente mi sbaglio; dammi della presuntuosa se vuoi ma se ci rifletti bene non sbaglio di molto!!!
Come vedi di mogli che si tengono stresso il marito comunque e quantunque, ce ne sono anche dall'altra parte della barricata!!!
Buon w.e.
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> L'importante che ci mediti sopra quello che è fatto è fatto, un tradimento specialmente quando va per le lunghe, lo si fa passare per grande amore giustificandosi, però se si pensa a queste cose secondo me sarebbe tutto da rivalutare quello che si pensa e si crede di tale persona.
> 
> Spero si capisca tengo di nuovo na bella emicrania oggi faccio fatica a mettere una frase dopo l'altra


Non vorrei aggravare la tua emicrania, perchè mi dicono di essere parecchio complicata e logorroica. Ma è quello su cui sto riflettendo da due giorni che parlo voi. Anche adesso stavo discutendo con una mia amica perchè dicevo che mi devo decidere di bloccarlo su messenger o eliminarlo, ma lei insiste tienlo lì che poi si fa' vivo......, ora a parte la soddisfazione come si dice prima ho colpito poi l'affondo, che faccio???? Ho voglia di ripigliarmelo???? Penso proprio di no. Non ha senso, e non ha avuto senso che durasse così tanto dovevo smetterla prima.


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Scusami, ho già preso due caffè ma mi sa' che mi ci vuole il terzo perchè non ho afferrato molto sul secondo passaggio. 
Sul primo pezzo ok sono con te, l'ho capito tardi ma l'ho capito che lui era solo un diversivo e che non serviva ad un granchè se non per soddisfarsi reciprocamente, anzi direi che ci siamo usati entrambi per cercare di coprire le lacune e le carenze che avevamo.
Sul secondo passaggio non credo di aver capito molto. Che ci sia stata solo passione e nient'altro, sicuramente e credo di essermi illusa di un suo coinvolgimento, Come dicevo prima ho  sempre avuto paura che potesse diventare qualcosa di piu', non a torto evidentemente qualche perplessità sulla nostra storia ce l'avevo. E poi diciamocelo francamente ho sempre avuto il legittimo dubbio se si poteva costruire qualcosa di duraturo con una persona che con tanta facilità tradiva, e aggiungo come si puo' pensare di costruire qualcosa con qualcuno che vedi così poco, ovvero che ti da' il suo meglio in quelle due ore, non conosci la realtà quella della bistecca cotta male, dei calzini puzzolenti insomma quella realtà quotidiana che ti fa' perdere tutta la passione. 
Ho sempre pensato che se avessi lasciato mio marito l'avrei fatto per me, e non avrei mai commesso l'errore di uscire da un letto per entrare in un altro, sarebbe solo un bypassare e ignorare i problemi che uno ha dentro.
Sul "io credo che tu sia di ben altra pasta e raramente mi sbaglio" non l'ho afferrato.
Grazie, per le tue parole perchè mi permettono di dare un filo logico ai miei pensieri.


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*casa71*



casa71 ha detto:


> Scusami, ho già preso due caffè ma mi sa' che mi ci vuole il terzo perchè non ho afferrato molto sul secondo passaggio.
> Sul primo pezzo ok sono con te, l'ho capito tardi ma l'ho capito che lui era solo un diversivo e che non serviva ad un granchè se non per soddisfarsi reciprocamente, anzi direi che ci siamo usati entrambi per cercare di coprire le lacune e le carenze che avevamo.
> Sul secondo passaggio non credo di aver capito molto. Che ci sia stata solo passione e nient'altro, sicuramente e credo di essermi illusa di un suo coinvolgimento, Come dicevo prima ho sempre avuto paura che potesse diventare qualcosa di piu', non a torto evidentemente qualche perplessità sulla nostra storia ce l'avevo. E poi diciamocelo francamente ho sempre avuto il legittimo dubbio se si poteva costruire qualcosa di duraturo con una persona che con tanta facilità tradiva, e aggiungo come si puo' pensare di costruire qualcosa con qualcuno che vedi così poco, ovvero che ti da' il suo meglio in quelle due ore, non conosci la realtà quella della bistecca cotta male, dei calzini puzzolenti insomma quella realtà quotidiana che ti fa' perdere tutta la passione.
> Ho sempre pensato che se avessi lasciato mio marito l'avrei fatto per me, e non avrei mai commesso l'errore di uscire da un letto per entrare in un altro, sarebbe solo un bypassare e ignorare i problemi che uno ha dentro.
> ...


 
Non serve ti dia alcuna dritta, hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo e ti sei risposta efficacemente....... Quanto al "io credo che tu sia di altra pasta"........... è nella tua risposta la conferma della mia opinione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vai avanti con la tua analisi, stai andando per la strada giusta, prima o poi arriverà il bivio e per allora saprai cosa fare.....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non serve ti dia alcuna dritta, hai capito benissimo cosa intendevo e ti sei risposta efficacemente....... Quanto al "io credo che tu sia di altra pasta"........... è nella tua risposta la conferma della mia opinione!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie, un po' di fiducia non basta mai!


----------



## Old Angel (16 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Scusami, ho già preso due caffè ma mi sa' che mi ci vuole il terzo perchè non ho afferrato molto sul secondo passaggio.
> Sul primo pezzo ok sono con te, l'ho capito tardi ma l'ho capito che lui era solo un diversivo e che non serviva ad un granchè se non per soddisfarsi reciprocamente, anzi direi che ci siamo usati entrambi per cercare di coprire le lacune e le carenze che avevamo.
> Sul secondo passaggio non credo di aver capito molto. Che ci sia stata solo passione e nient'altro, sicuramente e credo di essermi illusa di un suo coinvolgimento, Come dicevo prima ho  sempre avuto paura che potesse diventare qualcosa di piu', non a torto evidentemente qualche perplessità sulla nostra storia ce l'avevo. *E poi diciamocelo francamente ho sempre avuto il legittimo dubbio se si poteva costruire qualcosa di duraturo con una persona che con tanta facilità tradiva, e aggiungo come si puo' pensare di costruire qualcosa con qualcuno che vedi così poco, ovvero che ti da' il suo meglio in quelle due ore, non conosci la realtà quella della bistecca cotta male, dei calzini puzzolenti insomma quella realtà quotidiana che ti fa' perdere tutta la passione. *
> Ho sempre pensato che se avessi lasciato mio marito l'avrei fatto per me, e non avrei mai commesso l'errore di uscire da un letto per entrare in un altro, sarebbe solo un bypassare e ignorare i problemi che uno ha dentro.
> ...


E che cavolo fa piacere ogni tanto sentire dire certe cose dalla controparte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

Per il fatto del contatto msn...... secondo me prima che succede qualche casotto cancelli tutto, se leggi un pò sul forum potrai renderti conto quanto degenerano le cose una volta scoperti e quanto possono essere dolorose le conseguenze.


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> E che cavolo fa piacere ogni tanto sentire dire certe cose dalla controparte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono obettiva, caspita ha tradito la moglie non so' quante volte, come si dice da noi ha piu' corna in testa che un ballino di chiocciole! Che credi che se me lo pigliavo io alla fine non andava cercando altrove lo stesso!?
Grazie per il consiglio ma se ti rifersci a mio marito, già prese tutte le precauzioni, come si dice qui non si frigge con l'acqua. Uso il pc dell'ufficio, e per il lavoro che faccio ci sono piu' pwd che neanche alla nasa, la cronologia non c'è piu', le e-mail sparite, password cambiate ogni settimana con parole non ricollegabili a me. Se poi si prende l'investigatore e trova qualcosa e che diamine!!!!! quello lo puo' tirare fuori anche dal telefonino!
Cmq andro' cercando, non si smette mai di imparare!


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*casa71*



casa71 ha detto:


> Sono obettiva, caspita ha tradito la moglie non so' quante volte, come si dice da noi ha piu' corna in testa che un ballino di chiocciole! Che credi che se me lo pigliavo io alla fine non andava cercando altrove lo stesso!?
> Grazie per il consiglio ma se ti rifersci a mio marito, già prese tutte le precauzioni, come si dice qui non si frigge con l'acqua. Uso il pc dell'ufficio, e per il lavoro che faccio ci sono piu' pwd che neanche alla nasa, la cronologia non c'è piu', le e-mail sparite, password cambiate ogni settimana con parole non ricollegabili a me. Se poi si prende l'investigatore e trova qualcosa e che diamine!!!!! quello lo puo' tirare fuori anche dal telefonino!
> Cmq andro' cercando, non si smette mai di imparare!


Posso?.... amica mia la soluzione non sta nel nascondere bene le tracce della tresca ma nel rimuoverne le motivazioni.  Credo che se tutti, nessuno escluso, mettessero la stessa cura ed impegno a risollevare le sorti di un rapporto od a pensarne la soluzione, di quella che impiegano per occultare la loro treasgressione avremmo un mucchio di persone più felici9 e risolte.
Bruja


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che se tutti, nessuno escluso, mettessero la stessa cura ed impegno a risollevare le sorti di un rapporto od a pensarne la soluzione, di quella che impiegano per occultare la loro treasgressione avremmo un mucchio di persone più felici9 e risolte.
> Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso?.... amica mia la soluzione non sta nel nascondere bene le tracce della tresca ma nel rimuoverne le motivazioni. Credo che se tutti, nessuno escluso, mettessero la stessa cura ed impegno a risollevare le sorti di un rapporto od a pensarne la soluzione, di quella che impiegano per occultare la loro treasgressione avremmo un mucchio di persone più felici9 e risolte.
> Bruja


Concorcordo pienamente, ma nessuno è perfetto e io mai dissi di esserlo!


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Concorcordo pienamente, ma nessuno è perfetto e io mai dissi di esserlo!


... eppure... da quel che scrivi... hi, hi, hi... ti farò notare altre cosucce... ma non oggi... devo andare... lunedì... lunedì ti scriverò delle altre cosette...


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eppure... da quel che scrivi... hi, hi, hi... ti farò notare altre cosucce... ma non oggi... devo andare... lunedì... lunedì ti scriverò delle altre cosette...


So' aspettare, purchè siano critiche costruttive e non cattiverie, ricordati ci avviciniamo al natale!


----------



## Verena67 (16 Novembre 2007)

*Stefania*

Io non voglio farti nessunissima critica, perché ci sono passata.

Le pietre le tiro solo a chi se la racconta, e tu non mi sembra te la stia molto a raccontare, anzi, mi sembra che parlando con noi pian piano stai facendo un lavoro di maieutica, tiri fuori una serie di anche scomode verità su te stessa, la tua vita, i due uomini che la popolano, i tuoi sogni, il tuo futuro.

Chi non si mette mai in discussione, non è un vero essere umano, i soloni lasciali parlare.

Gli esseri umani veri sbagliano anche. L'importante è sapersi rialzare.

Io sono piu' fortunata di te - a occhio - perché mio marito (pur con i suoi difetti) è una persona di grandissimo valore. Ad un uomo come mio marito non si puo' non voler bene e non lo si puo' "rottamare".

Il valore intrinseco del tuo (marito) solo tuo puoi conoscerlo. Non so se sia così basso come tu lo descrivi, pero' ti do' un consiglio: se vuoi davvero sapere con chi hai a che fare, *se con una patata o una pepita d'oro*, seppure un po' grezza, devi prima CHIUDERE con l'altro. Finché i tuoi pensieri saranno confusi dalla relazione extraconiugale, non avrai l'opportunità di concentrarti sul tuo matrimonio. Credimi, questo è IMPORTANTISSIMO.

Lo devi a te stessa e alla tua famiglia: prima di prendere decisioni sul tuo matrimonio, un periodo di limpidezza, e CHIUDI la storia extra!!!

L'ex (amante): al di là del sentimento/non sentimento, o del suo matrimonio (sano, malato, così così), resta un dato di fatto. Al momento, correggimi se sbaglio, una prospettiva FUTURA CONCRETA per una storia tra voi due NON ESISTE.

L'unica cosa PROTETTIVA E SANA che puoi fare per te stessa è ALLONTANARTI da lui, e rivalutare marito e matrimonio, e comunque gestirti la TUA vita e la TUA FAMIGLIA.

Se l'ex torna così tanto per pettinare bambole (contatti provocatori su msn, mail,etc.), sai che sforzo. Idem per sms, squilli o telefonate.

Se ti amerà, tornerà con proposte CONCRETE.

Una donna in cuor suo sa la differenza.

Non sprecare anni e mesi di serenità dietro ad un uomo che non ha nessuna aspettativa concreta su di te!!

Ti abbraccio!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2007)

*Stefania e Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Io non voglio farti nessunissima critica, perché ci sono passata.
> 
> Le pietre le tiro solo a chi se la racconta, e tu non mi sembra te la stia molto a raccontare, anzi, mi sembra che parlando con noi pian piano stai facendo un lavoro di maieutica, tiri fuori una serie di anche scomode verità su te stessa, la tua vita, i due uomini che la popolano, i tuoi sogni, il tuo futuro.
> 
> ...


Meglio di così non di poteva dire.... devi iniziare a pulire, selezionare e fgare passi determinanti, le chiacchiere di sms e mails a spanne non costruiscono nulla.
Prima ci sei tu. la tua vita, le tue relazioni sociali primarioe e poi il resto, anche se sembra tanto piacevole.
Ma sei, come ho detto, sulla buona strada....
Bruja


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Sarò piu' che sincera mi comnuove quello che hai scritto, e sai perchè? sono le stesse parole che mi ha appena detto la mia migliore amica. Non che non mi fidi di lei ma mi piace sentire tante campane e la tua suona come la sua.
La storia con lui l'ho chiusa, ho deciso io perchè mi ha detto che non ha mai provato sentimento per me che l'unica cosa che lo legava a me era l'attrazione ed ora non era piu' sicuro, a questo punto non aveva senso, rimanevo in stand by e mi annientavo in attesa di un suo cenno e una sua parola? Quello che mi ha detto sono riuscita a tirarglielo fuori dopo 15 giorni di e-mail. Ho perso due chili perchè non mangiavo piu'  e considerato che non sono un colosso ho deciso che non era giusto. E proprio qualche minuto fa' ho staccato tutto, l'ho cancellato da messenger, spero che abbia capito che io non sono disposta piu' a giocare, se mi vuole deve mettersi in gioco sul serio, come dici tu con qualcosa di concreto e poi sarà tutto da vedere se vorro' ripigliarmelo. Ma lo conosco abbastanza per pensare che non lo farà, ha sofferto così tanto nella sua vita che oramai il carapace che si è messo non se lo leverà piu', piuttosto soffrirà in silenzio, e ne sono convinta perchè sa' di aver perso una persona speciale, soprattutto un amica.
Mio marito, non ho idea di quanto valga, ora con la mente piu' pulita cerchero' di capirlo meglio. Sai aldilà di quanto vale, voglio capire quanto vale per me, se il suo amore mi basta e di sicuro se e quanto lo amo ancora.
Grazie


----------



## Verena67 (16 Novembre 2007)

casa71 ha detto:


> Sarò piu' che sincera mi comnuove quello che hai scritto, e sai perchè? sono le stesse parole che mi ha appena detto la mia migliore amica. Non che non mi fidi di lei ma mi piace sentire tante campane e la tua suona come la sua.
> La storia con lui l'ho chiusa, ho deciso io perchè mi ha detto che non ha mai provato sentimento per me che l'unica cosa che lo legava a me era l'attrazione ed ora non era piu' sicuro, a questo punto non aveva senso, rimanevo in stand by e mi annientavo in attesa di un suo cenno e una sua parola? Quello che mi ha detto sono riuscita a tirarglielo fuori dopo 15 giorni di e-mail. Ho perso due chili perchè non mangiavo piu' e considerato che non sono un colosso ho deciso che non era giusto. E proprio qualche minuto fa' ho staccato tutto, l'ho cancellato da messenger, spero che abbia capito che io non sono disposta piu' a giocare, se mi vuole deve mettersi in gioco sul serio, come dici tu con qualcosa di concreto e poi sarà tutto da vedere se vorro' ripigliarmelo. Ma lo conosco abbastanza per pensare che non lo farà, ha sofferto così tanto nella sua vita che oramai il carapace che si è messo non se lo leverà piu', piuttosto soffrirà in silenzio, e ne sono convinta perchè sa' di aver perso una persona speciale, soprattutto un amica.
> Mio marito, non ho idea di quanto valga, ora con la mente piu' pulita cerchero' di capirlo meglio. Sai aldilà di quanto vale, voglio capire quanto vale per me, se il suo amore mi basta e di sicuro se e quanto lo amo ancora.
> Grazie


 
Prego, Stefania, la nostra è tutta vita vissuta.

Io ero nella tua situazione due anni fa (anzi, con l'esattezza, un anno e mezzo fa).

La mia storia è finita allora, ma ancora ora l'ex mi tormenta (non me ne liberero' mai, credo...) anche se non torneremo mai insieme, lo so io, e lo sa lui.

Difficile in questi casi dire dove stanno i confini, ho letto prima una frase di Grande (che è una ragazza molto saggia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ): "certe risposte non arrivano mai. Devi dartele tu".

Non avrai mai da lui risposte tipo "Ti ho amata, anzi no". Per esempio.

Ci sono uomini (e donne) che non hanno nemmeno gli strumenti emotivi e psicologici, o intellettuali, per arrivare a questo tipo di risposte. Non è questione di cultura, è questione di esperienze di vita, tu parli di carapace, a volte è anche questo. Ti segnalo in privato una lettura che puo' esserti utile al riguardo.

La risposta quindi devi dartela tu. 
Io non so quale possa essere, ciascuno di noi si da le risposte di cui ha bisogno, nei tempi e nei modi giusti.

Ecco il crollo della prima illusione: non illuderti di averla chiusa qui.

AVRAI DELLE RICADUTE.

In queste storie ci sono sempre delle ricadute.

Spessissimo ci vogliono parecchi tentativi prima di riuscire a togliersi queste persone "di dosso"; fisicamente e metaforicamente.

Non contare su di lui per allontanarsi, solo poche fortunate incocciano il superficialone che le lascia d'amblè!

Il piu' delle volte il "lui" è peggio messo di loro, a livello emotivo, e come dicono al sud "s'accozza" (vedi il mio ex....).

CONTA SOLO SU DI TE.

PERDONATI EVENTUALI RICADUTE.

CONTINUA PERO' AD ANDARE AVANTI SULLA STRADA CHE TI ABBIAMO INDICATO.

Ce la farai. Ci vorranno sei mesi.Forse un anno. Magari due. Ma ce la farai.

Non ho dubbi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noi siamo qui.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old casa71 (16 Novembre 2007)

Mamma mia questa cosa mi spaventa assai! Tutte me lo dicono che tornerà a galla come l'olio e so' che sentirò la puzza di rancido prima ancora che arrivi. Per lui sono una preda facile, già "addomesticata" e mi crede innamorata persa e quindi in suo potere. Io mi sono decisa nel momento in cui mi ha spiegato il perchè dei suoi improvvisi silenzi. Sai una cosa io credo molto in me stessa, e ho una convinzione che quando decido difficilmente torno indietro. Se lui torna indietro con i vecchi propositi non ho alcun problema a direzionarlo altrove, non vorrei mi mettesse in difficoltà con altri propositi. In ogni caso è inutile fasciarsi la testa prima che si rompa. L'unica cosa che mi conforta è la distanza, 40 km non sono tanti ma non sono pochi e perlomeno mi risparmio le occasioni per vederlo casualmente di persona. Come si dice occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Arigrazie.


----------

